# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  بحث و گفتگوی اندرویدی ها

## poorman

سلام به همه 

طی صحبت هایی که با دوست عزیز و مدیر انجمن *rubiks.kde* کردیم، مناسب دیدیم که یک تاپیک برای بحث و گفتگو داشته باشیم، تا در کنار سایر تاپیک ها که مشکلات کدها و پروژه ها رو پوشش میدن، جایی باشه برای آشنایی بیشتر، بحث در مورد مسائل مختلف برنامه نویسی اندروید، معرفی تکنولوژی ها، امکانات و ترفندها و ... مخصوص اندروید، شاید هم پیدا کردن همکار و غیره.

امیدوارم این تاپیک بتونه انجمن اندروید رو بیشتر از قبل فعال کنه و شما عزیزان هم لطف کنید در چارچوب قوانین انجمن فعالیت کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## raha_jon

با سلام و ادب
وقتی برنامه را در بازار به فروش می زاری بعد چند مدت دیگه دانلود نمیشه  شاید دلیلش هم این است که از دید مخفی شده و کاربر برای پیدا کردن آن باید  صفحات زیادی را زیرو رو کنه.
آیا روشی است که بشه هر از چند گاهی برنامه را به صفحه های اول آورد ؟
مثلا بروز رسانی یه هر کار دیگه 
آیا امتیاز به این مورد ربط داره ؟

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## poorman

سلام 
والا من تجربه زیادی ندارم چون تقریبا یک ماهه که برنامه هام رو گذاشتم توی بازار

اما چیزی که من فهمیدم اینه که توی بازار روشی نیست که همون برنامه قبلی دوباره بیاد بالا و توی تازه ها قرار بگیره 
مگر اینکه توی قسمت های دیگه مثل پرفروش ها، برترین ها یا برگزیده ها قرار بگیره ...
حتی اگر برنامه رو بروز رسانی کنین توی لیست جدیدی نمیاد و فقط برای کاربرانی که برنامه شما رو نصب کردن یک اطلاعیه میره که این برنامه بروز رسانی داشته

ولی خب جدای از اینها یک سری مسائل ممکنه توی ادامه فروش تاثیر گذار باشه 
مثلا اگه برنامه پرداخت درون برنامه ای داشته باشه مسلما تعداد دانلود در ادامه هم زیاد میمونه و در مقابل تعداد خرید میره بالا

سیستم تبلیغات عدد هم والا من استفاده نکردم ، ولی فک میکنم تاثیر داشته باشه توی فروش ( البته برای برنامه های کوچیک به صرفه نیست )

در کل اوج فروش یک برنامه عادی توی همون دو روز اوله و شما باید سعی کنین همون دو روز بیشترین جاذبه رو برای کاربر داشته باشید

----------


## Nevercom

هزینه ی قرار دادن برنامه در صفحه ی اول بازار روزی ۲ میلیون تومن هست.
اما اگر برنامه امتیاز بالایی بگیره و تعداد نظر ها و نصب بالا باشه، تو دسته بندی خودش بالاتر از بقیه قرار میگیره

----------


## esmaeilbf

روزی 2 میلیون !! در هیچ کجای بازار همچین موردی رو ندیدم که اشاره کرده باشند!! لینک منبع؟

----------


## poorman

عه !!! Nevercom من اولش فک کردم نوشتی ماهی دو میلیون  :لبخند گشاده!:  گفتم خب عقلانیه واسه نرم افزارهای بزرگ

اما روزی دو میلیون ؟؟؟ قابل باور نیست اصلا

----------


## Mehrnaz_k

2 میلیون ریال منطقی تر بود!

----------


## محسن=0

سلام . با  C++‎  میشه برای اندروید برنامه نوشت؟

----------


## #root#

> هزینه ی قرار دادن برنامه در صفحه ی اول بازار روزی ۲ میلیون تومن هست.
> اما اگر برنامه امتیاز بالایی بگیره و تعداد نظر ها و نصب بالا باشه، تو دسته بندی خودش بالاتر از بقیه قرار میگیره


یعنی بازار پول میگیره که برنامه رو بزاره تو صفحه اول؟

----------


## mohammad_f.n

> سلام . با  C++‎‎  میشه برای اندروید برنامه نوشت؟


سلام دوست عزیز برنامه نویسی اندروید رو بیشتر با زبان java انجام میدن ولی با  C++‎ هم میشه ولی برای برنامه های خیلی سنگین انجام میشه  مثل پردازش تصویر از این جور چیزا که خیلی کم پیش میاد منو شما بنویسییم پس بهتره با java بنویسی موفق باشی

----------


## Nevercom

> روزی 2 میلیون !! در هیچ کجای بازار همچین موردی رو ندیدم که اشاره کرده باشند!! لینک منبع؟


لینک منبع خود من هستم، در تماس هایی که داشتیم با بازار برای تبلیغ برنامه نرخ جدید رو اعلام کردن.

----------


## slr560

سلام دوستان
تو ورژن جدید SDK موقعی که پروژه جدید میسازی همراه با main.xml یه دونه fragment_main.xml هم ساخته میشه
من مبتدی هستم.
کسی میدونه دلیلش چیه؟ یه توضیح مختصر در این رابطه بده


Capture.PNG

----------


## esmaeilbf

> سلام دوستان
> تو ورژن جدید SDK موقعی که پروژه جدید میسازی همراه با main.xml یه دونه fragment_main.xml هم ساخته میشه
> من مبتدی هستم.
> کسی میدونه دلیلش چیه؟ یه توضیح مختصر در این رابطه بده


به نظر خودت جای درستی تاپیک زدی؟
اینجا برای بحث و گفت و گوی های متفرقه و غیرفنی هست.!!

----------


## slr560

> به نظر خودت جای درستی تاپیک زدی؟
> اینجا برای بحث و گفت و گوی های متفرقه و غیرفنی هست.!!


بله درسته معذرت

----------


## poorman

احساس تاسف میکنم واسه این همه مدتی که با شبیه ساز AVD کار میکردم  :گریه: 

واقعا این genymotion معرکست... هزار بار حسرت و اندوه که چرا زودتر نصبش نکردم 
لامصب برنامه رو ران میکنی هنوز دستت رو از روی کلیک برنداشتی اجراش میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

انصافا اگه از همون اول از این genymotion استفاده میکردم الان این برنامه های شاخ توی بازار رو من گذاشته بودم  :بامزه:

----------


## ali-star

Genymotion خوبه سرعتش حرف نداره ولی مشکلش اینه که خیلی از رم رو اشغال می کنه برای همین ازش استفاده نمی کنم...
اگه بخوام با هم اکلیپس و Geny رو اجرا کنم سرعت کامپیوتر خیلی میاد پایین...

----------


## Nevercom

چند وقت پیش کارم جوری بود که باید Eclipse + GenyMotion + NetBeans + Google Chrome رو با هم استفاده کنم و همه شون با هم اجرا میشدن.
نتیجه ش این شد که لپ تاپم رو عوض کردم و لپ تاپ جدیدم 16 گیگ رم داره :))
البته لپ تاپ قبلیم ضعیف بود و ۳ گیگ بیشتر رم نداشت، اما این چهارتا با هم که باز بودن دیگه تقریباً کل رم مصرف میشد.

----------


## haniiii

دوستان کسی خبری از مارکت ایرانسل داره ؟ ... کی میاد ؟ ... کلی امیدوارم یه خرده رقابت ایجاد کنه اومدنش و درصد کم شه ... خیلی الان به ضرر توسعه دهنده هست ...

----------


## poorman

> چند وقت پیش کارم جوری بود که باید Eclipse + GenyMotion + NetBeans + Google Chrome رو با هم استفاده کنم و همه شون با هم اجرا میشدن.
> نتیجه ش این شد که لپ تاپم رو عوض کردم و لپ تاپ جدیدم 16 گیگ رم داره :))
> البته لپ تاپ قبلیم ضعیف بود و ۳ گیگ بیشتر رم نداشت، اما این چهارتا با هم که باز بودن دیگه تقریباً کل رم مصرف میشد.


جدی ؟ در این حد یعنی ؟ 
ولی بازم ارزش داره واقعا، چون حجم برنامه که از 10 مگابایت میره بالا در حالت عادی باید 5 دقیقه صبر کنی تا برنامه روی AVD نصب و اجرا بشه 
من خودم برنامه رو ران میکردم میرفتم یه آبی میخوردم یه قدمی توی خونه میزدم بعد برمیگشتم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## poorman

> دوستان کسی خبری از مارکت ایرانسل داره ؟ ... کی میاد ؟ ... کلی امیدوارم یه خرده رقابت ایجاد کنه اومدنش و درصد کم شه ... خیلی الان به ضرر توسعه دهنده هست ...


ایول !!! نمیدونستم ایرانسل قراره مارکت بزنه
اگه بزنه که انصافا باید گفت دمش گرم چون قدرت تبلیغات زیادی داره و میتونه توی زمان کمی رقیب بزرگی برای بازار بشه، بازار هم که ببینه رقیب پیدا کرده مجبور میشه توسعه دهنده رو بیشتر راضی نگه داره

شما از کجا شنیدی که میخواد مارکت بزنه ؟؟؟
امیدوارم این اتفاق بیفته

----------


## hamedjj

تو اخبارها اعلام کردند که قرار امسال ایرانسل مارکت بزنه
من که چشم اب نمیخوره
امیدوارم که بزنه

----------


## haniiii

> ایول !!! نمیدونستم ایرانسل قراره مارکت بزنه
> اگه بزنه که انصافا باید گفت دمش گرم چون قدرت تبلیغات زیادی داره و میتونه توی زمان کمی رقیب بزرگی برای بازار بشه، بازار هم که ببینه رقیب پیدا کرده مجبور میشه توسعه دهنده رو بیشتر راضی نگه داره
> 
> شما از کجا شنیدی که میخواد مارکت بزنه ؟؟؟
> امیدوارم این اتفاق بیفته


خیلی وقته خبرش رو شنیدم .. حدود 2 سالی میشه که حرفش هست ... ولی انگار امسال جدی تر شده   ... اسمش چارسو هست انگار ...

----------


## esmaeilbf

درسته ایرانسل قرار مارکت بزنه اسمش هم چارسو هست ولی متاسفانه روند شکل گیری این مارکت جدید خیلی کندپیش میره الان دوسال هست ایرانسل وعدش رو داده اما امسال مسابقات برنامه نویسی هم برگزار کرده که احتمال میره با هدف جذب برنامه نویسان حرفه ای و   برنامه های جدید و نو برای مارکت خودش باشه خیلی اتفاق خوبیه بازار باید احساس خطر کنه :)

----------


## haniiii

> درسته ایرانسل قرار مارکت بزنه اسمش هم چارسو هست ولی متاسفانه روند شکل گیری این مارکت جدید خیلی کندپیش میره الان دوسال هست ایرانسل وعدش رو داده اما امسال مسابقات برنامه نویسی هم برگزار کرده که احتمال میره با هدف جذب برنامه نویسان حرفه ای و   برنامه های جدید و نو برای مارکت خودش باشه خیلی اتفاق خوبیه بازار باید احساس خطر کنه :)


یه سناریو دیگه هم میتونه همکاری چارسو و بازار باشه ... ایرانسل و کافه بازار از قبل همکاری های زیادی داشتن ... که این کاملا به ضرر توسعه دهنده هست ... به امید اینکه شاهد یه رقابت واقعی باشیم ...

----------


## #root#

زیاد خوسحال نباشین : توجهتون رو به ایران خودرو و سایپا جلب میکنم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## poorman

دوستان عزیز یه سوال !!!

بعد از بازار ترجیح میدین با کدوم مارکت کار کنین ؟؟؟ پلازا، مایکت، کندو ؟؟؟ گزینه دیگه هم غیر از ایران اپس نیست فک کنم

دلیل خودتون رو هم بگید، مثلا اگر فروشتون اونجا بیشتر بوده، یا خدمات دهی بهتری داشتن

----------


## esmaeilbf

> زیاد خوسحال نباشین : توجهتون رو به ایران خودرو و سایپا جلب میکنم


سایپا و ایران خودرو که بحثش جداست و هر دو دولتی هستند و یه مواردی هست که بماند اما چارسو و بازار چه قرابتی میتونند داشته باشند؟ منم توجه شما رو به ایرانسل و همراه اول جلب میکنم :)

----------


## haniiii

> دوستان عزیز یه سوال !!!
> 
> بعد از بازار ترجیح میدین با کدوم مارکت کار کنین ؟؟؟ پلازا، مایکت، کندو ؟؟؟ گزینه دیگه هم غیر از ایران اپس نیست فک کنم
> 
> دلیل خودتون رو هم بگید، مثلا اگر فروشتون اونجا بیشتر بوده، یا خدمات دهی بهتری داشتن


به نظرم مایکت میتونه گزینه دوم باشه ... من تو هر 3 شون اپ رایگان قرار دادم و مایکت امار دانلود 2 برابر کندو داشته ... از ایران اپس اصلا راضی نبودم 1/4 مایکت دانلود داشته
البته کندو پشتش شرکت بزرگی هست ولی اونقدر تمرکزشون رو مارکت نیست ..

----------


## raha_jon

> به نظرم مایکت میتونه گزینه دوم باشه ... من تو هر 3 شون اپ رایگان قرار دادم و مایکت امار دانلود 2 برابر کندو داشته ... از ایران اپس اصلا راضی نبودم 1/4 مایکت دانلود داشته
> البته کندو پشتش شرکت بزرگی هست ولی اونقدر تمرکزشون رو مارکت نیست ..


سلام 
اخه تو مایکت هم خیلی از برنامه ها که تو بازار فروش خوبی داشته اند اما در مایکت من نرم افزاری پیدا نکردم که بالای 200 دانلود داشته باشه.
راستی مگه ایرانسل مارکت بزنه به ضرر توسعه دهنده می شه؟

----------


## ali-star

> دوستان عزیز یه سوال !!!
> 
> بعد از بازار ترجیح میدین با کدوم مارکت کار کنین ؟؟؟ پلازا، مایکت، کندو ؟؟؟ گزینه دیگه هم غیر از ایران اپس نیست فک کنم
> 
> دلیل خودتون رو هم بگید، مثلا اگر فروشتون اونجا بیشتر بوده، یا خدمات دهی بهتری داشتن


به نظر من بعد از بازار پلازا میتونه بهترین گزینه باشه.

----------


## hamedjj

مایکت بیشترین دانلود بعد از بازار را داره

----------


## poorman

به نظر خود من هم مایکت گزینه بعدی هست از خیلی جهات

یکی اینکه بازدید بهتری نسبت به کندو داره، یکی از راحت ترین رابط های کاربری رو داره، سیستم آماردهی خوب و قوی داره 

کندو پشتیبانی خوبی داره، من اولین برنامم رو که گذاشتم تو کندو یه مشکل کوچیک داشت بهم زنگ زدن!!! 

پلازا کلا نتونست نظر منو جلب کنه
فقط برای این خوبه که برنامه رایگان توش بذاره آدم 
آماردهی شون هم بسیار کذایی و پر اشتباه هست، برنامه ای که توی بازار 2-3 هزار دانلود داشت رو توی پلازا 16 هزار دانلود برام ثبت کردن
پشتیبانی و خدمات دهی بسیار ضعیف، فروش خیلی کم ( ظاهرا بیشتر کاربران پلازا دنبال برنامه رایگان هستن )

ایران اپس هم که کلا معلوم نیست چند چنده !!! فقط یک پنل واسه توسعه دهنده داره سایتش، تعداد دانلود هم که خیلی کمه

----------


## hamedjj

من اصلا نمیدونم این بحث ها برای چیه
ما برنامه نویس هستیم و برنامه هامون را تو تمام مارکت ها باید بزاریم (از رو اجبار نمیگما)
این بحث ها برای کاربران مارکت ها است و باید تو یه انجمن دیگه مطرح بشه نه تو سایت برنامه نویس
اگه یه مارکت 10 تا کاربر هم داشته باشه یه برنامه نویس باید برای استفاده از تمام پتابسیل کاربران برنامه ی خودش را در تمام مارکت ها بزاره.
شماها خودتون فقط برنامه تون را در یک یا دو مارکت میزارین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
یعنی تو بازار نمیزاین که بعضی ها میگن بازار را تحریم کنیم؟؟؟
من برنامه هام رو تمام مارکت ها گذاشتم و برنامه های بعدی خودم را هم تو تمام مارکت ها میزارم  ... چون این کاریه که یه برنامه نویس باید بکنه.

----------


## poorman

منم به شخصه دوست دارم علاوه بر اینکه کاربران برنامم رو بیشتر کنم، از مارکت های دیگه حمایت کنم 
اما باید قبول کرد که برای یک کسب و کار موفق، ابتدا باید بازارش رو هم بشناسیم

مثلا من از این به بعد میخوام برنامه هام رو درون خرید بذارم، به نظرت آیا میشه برنامه رو توی پلازا و مایکت که درون خرید ندارن گذاشت ؟
اگر توی پلازا و مایکت برنامه ای که درون خرید هست رو برفرض بذارم 3000 هزار تومن، کسی میاد بخره ؟

یه نصیحتی که به من شده اینه که هیچ وقت خودتو برنامه نویس ندون، چون به برنامه نویس میگن سیستم این برنامه اینه، ما اینو ازت میخوایم، طبق این روش برنامه رو بساز

اما ما داریم ایده رو خودمون میدیم، برنامه رو خودمون طراحی میکنیم، میسازیم، تست میکنیم، میفروشیم، پولش میره تو جیب خودمون 
ما خیلی تفاوت داریم با برنامه نویس حامد جان

----------


## hamedjj

اگه با کلمه برنامه نویس مشکل دارین چشم
ما توسعه دهندگان برنامه های اندروید هستیم نه فقط استفاده کننده های برنامه های اندرویدی

من خودم برنامه هایی که درون خرید کردم را تو بازار و کندو قرار دادم و سیستم درون خرید را برداشتم و به صورت پولی تو پلازا و مایکت قرار دادم
اول مایکت گفت لطفا برنامه خود را در تمام مارکت ها به یه قیمت قرار دهید (منظور رایگان بود)
بعد من هم پاسخ دادم که تو مارکت های دیگه درون خریده برنامه را منتشر کردند و مشکلی پیش نیامد

مایکت کاربر زیاد داره ولی نرم افزارشو نگاه کنین رابط کاربری خیلی ضعیفی داره
خیلی زشته ... میدوارم درست کنه
کندو خیلی زیباتر رو برنامه مارکتش کار کرده

----------


## raha_jon

منظور شما اینه ،مایکت میگه برنامه پولی را رایگانبزار؟

----------


## hamedjj

> منظور شما اینه ،مایکت میگه برنامه پولی را رایگانبزار؟


نه ....
یکی از شرایط مارکت ها (شاید فقط مایکت) اینه که شما باید برنامه ی خود را در تمام مارکت ها به یه قیمت عرضه کنید.
نهاینکه تو بازار بدی 1000 تو مایکت یا کندو بدی 5000 .
من تو بازار رایگان گذاشتم (درون خرید) ولی تو مایکت 1000 گذاشتم که اول قبول نکرد بعد منتشر کرد

----------


## darkenerboy

سلام
سال نو رو به همه تبریک میگم
هدف تاپیک خوبه ولی اگه به این صورت پیش بره کسی نمیتونه بحث ها رو دنبال کنه
از مدیر عزیز میخوام یک فکر بهتر بکنه تا بهتر بشه راجع به مارکت های موجود به صورت جدا بحث کرد و مشکلات هر مارکت رو بیان کرد و ...
ایام به کام

----------


## poorman

> سلام
> سال نو رو به همه تبریک میگم
> هدف تاپیک خوبه ولی اگه به این صورت پیش بره کسی نمیتونه بحث ها رو دنبال کنه
> از مدیر عزیز میخوام یک فکر بهتر بکنه تا بهتر بشه راجع به مارکت های موجود به صورت جدا بحث کرد و مشکلات هر مارکت رو بیان کرد و ...
> ایام به کام


سلام
وهمچنین سال نو شما هم مبارک

والا من نظرم این بود که کلا یک بخش آزاد برای مسائل روز و بحث های اندروید در نظر گرفته بشه، اما خب این دسترسی داده نشده بود به مدیران
اگر اونطور بود، برای هر بحث یک تاپیک مشخص میشد و بخش بندی میشد خیلی ساده 
اما همین تاپیک رو هم باید قدر بدونیم و ازش استفاده کنیم، چون اندروید واقعا دنیای بزرگی رو ایجاد کرده، نمیشه فقط به بحث فنی و برنامه نویسی پرداخت

حالا این بحث مارکت ها هم بیشتر جنبه استارت داره، وگرنه قرار نیست موضوع یکی باشه، هر کدوم از دوستان سوالی داشتن، بحثی داشتن بیان اینجا در چارچوب قوانین بنویسن 
دور هم بحث میکنیم، با هم آشنا میشیم  :لبخند:

----------


## hamedjj

سلام
 تو اینترنت یکی به من گفت که اندروید بعد ورژن 5 دیگه تولید نمیشه و  گوگل میخواد سیستم عامل انحصاری خودشو متن بسته با زبان برنامه نویسی گو  بده بیرون
 این حرف درسته ؟؟؟
 شما چیزی شنیده اید؟

----------


## poorman

من یک سرچ کوچولو زدم، تنها مطلبی که به چشمم خورد این بود 
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/01/an...d-source-model

توی این مطلب فقط شخصی به اسم Ron Amadeo اومده پیش بینی کرده که استراتژی گوگل چیه و گفته گوگل داره میره به سمت close source شدن
یک سری نظریه هایی داده و استنباط هایی کرده، شاید بعضی هاش درست باشه
اما اینکه گوگل همچین هدفی داره منبع رسمی نداره 

البته من نصف این مطلب رو خوندم، شاید آخرش قصه عوض شه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

*ویرایش :*

این متن اصلی که طرف تو سایت خودش گذاشته 
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013/...ans-necessary/

زیرش هم 500 نفری کامنت دادن و نظرشون رو گفتن
کامنتی که بیشترین لایک رو گرفته اینه 




> Embrace, Extend, Extinguish?
> 
> Not trying to be a fanboi here, but this does remind me of early Microsoft.


من سنم قد نمیده، مگه مایکروسافت هم اولش open source بوده ؟؟؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## raha_jon

با سلام 
میشه با این کسانی که تو وبلاگها برنامه های  پولی را رایگان می زارن برخورد حقوقی کرد؟

اگه از پرداخت درون برنامه ای استفاده بشه جلو ی این چیزا گرفته میشه؟

----------


## hamedjj

یکی از مزیت های پرداخت درون برنامه ای همینه دیگه
برنامه را رایگان میزاری و برای استفاده از امکانات برنامه کاربر باید پول بده
البته بعضی برنامه ها که بعد از یک باز تایید شدن از طریق بازار premium بودن را ذخیره میکند میشه طرف اکانت خودش را تو سایت بزار و تمام کاربران یک بار با این اکانت از طرف بازار تایید بشوند و دیگر نیازی به تاییدیه نباشه

اما اگر برای هر بار ورود به برنامه premium بودن کاربر را چک کنه دیگر کسی نمیتونه بدون پرداخت هزینه از برنامه شما استفاده کنه ... اما بعد از هر بار ورود دستگاه اندرویدی باید به اینترنت متصل باشه

تو پروژه آموزشی پرداخت درون برنامه ای هر دو مورد آموزش داده شده
https://github.com/hamedjj/BazaarInAppBilling

----------


## raha_jon

> من یک سرچ کوچولو زدم، تنها مطلبی که به چشمم خورد این بود 
> http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/01/an...d-source-model
> 
> توی این مطلب فقط شخصی به اسم Ron Amadeo اومده پیش بینی کرده که استراتژی گوگل چیه و گفته گوگل داره میره به سمت close source شدن
> یک سری نظریه هایی داده و استنباط هایی کرده، شاید بعضی هاش درست باشه
> اما اینکه گوگل همچین هدفی داره منبع رسمی نداره 
> 
> البته من نصف این مطلب رو خوندم، شاید آخرش قصه عوض شه 
> 
> ...


سلام
اگه این اتفاق رخ بده
برنامه نویسی به این سیستم عامل چجور خواهد بود؟
ایا به نظر شما به نفع توسعه دهنده است یا نه؟

----------


## hamedjj

فقط زبان برنامه نویسی سیستم عامل عوض میشه
ظاهر اندروید تغییر نمیکنه
سیستم عامل بسته میشه و دیگه شرکت ها نمیتونند به هر شکلی که بخوان در بیارند

به ضرر برنامه نویس ها میشه

----------


## poorman

یکی از کامنت هایی که زیر این مطلب گذاشته شده بود و جواب آروم کننده ای برای ما بود، این بود که 

اندروید باز هم پایه اش open source هست، حالا بر فرض که از level 5 سورس بسته بشه 
این همه گوشی و این همه API زیر 5 توی بازار ریخته که هنوز اوپن سورس هستن 

حالا close source هم بشه، درسته برای برنامه نویس ها کار سخت تر میشه، اما غیر ممکن نمیشه
احتمالا سیستم برنامه نویسی پولی بشه، یه همچین چیزایی ... من زیاد سر رشته ندارم تو این مباحث

به هرحال یک سیستم عامل خوب برای گوشی نیاز داره که نرم افزارهای کاربردی و برنامه های جانبی هم داشته باشه، و مطمئنا اندروید باید برنامه ای داشته باشه که برنامه نویس های اندروید رو حفظ کنه 
این آقایی که اومده پیش بینی کرده اندروید میخواد سورس بسته بشه، بیشتر روی صحبتش واسه کارخونه های تولید کننده گوشی بود که دارن از سیستم عامل اندروید استفاده میکنن
گفته اندروید میاد سورس بسته میکنه که بعدش حالا استراتژی های خودشو واسه این کارخونه ها پیاده سازی کنه و ...

----------


## hamedjj

فقط زبان برنامه نویسی عوض نشه که حوصله دوباره یاد گرفتن ندارم

----------


## ali-star

به نظر من احتمال close source شدن آندروید کمتر از 1% هست...

----------


## shahin bahari

> چرا واسه من هیچ دیوایسی رو نداره


آقا قرار بود اینجا بحث فنی نشه!!!!!!!!
تازه جوابتون رو هم دوستان دادن که باید لاگین کنید تا بیاد.

----------


## poorman

دوست عزیز  لطفا سوالات فنی رو توی تاپیک های مربوط به خودشون مطرح کنین

برای شبیه ساز Genymotion توی این تاپیک بپرسید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D8%B3%D8%AA!!!

----------


## ali-star

سلام دوستان
آمار دانلود که بازار برای برنامه میده دقیقه؟
یکم بهش شک دارم...

----------


## Mehrnaz_k

> سلام دوستان
> آمار دانلود که بازار برای برنامه میده دقیقه؟
> یکم بهش شک دارم...


آمار درست ارائه میده

----------


## smemamian

> سلام دوستان
> آمار دانلود که بازار برای برنامه میده دقیقه؟
> یکم بهش شک دارم...


شما بهتره از یک کتابخانه به عنوان آنالیزگر برنامه استفاده کنید*.*

----------


## haniiii

> سلام دوستان
> آمار دانلود که بازار برای برنامه میده دقیقه؟
> یکم بهش شک دارم...


در مورد برنامه رایگان امار دقیق نمیتونه بده چون فاکتوری وجود نداره ... و سیستم خاصی تعبیه نکردن برای آمار دقیق ... اما با یه خطای 20-30 درصد امار میده

----------


## rubiks.kde

> سلام دوستان
> آمار دانلود که بازار برای برنامه میده دقیقه؟
> یکم بهش شک دارم...


تقریبا درسته چه برای برنامه های رایگان و چه غیر رایگان.
هر دو مورد رو با سیستم آنالیز تست کردم.

----------


## Shut Down

سلام دوستان
به نظرتون بازار برنامه رو حدودا بعد چند روز تائید میکنه؟ چشم ضعیف شد از بس نگاه کردم ببینم تایید شده یا نه

----------


## hamedjj

2 یا 3 روز بعد پیام میده و یه اشکال الکی میگیره و میگه ورژن جدید بزار
بعد روز بعد تایید میشه
(این کار را میکنه که یه وقت برنامه را از جایی دانلود نکرده باشی و مثلا از حقوق توسعه دهنده دفاع میکنه ... البته بیشتر مواقع واقعا کمبود و اشکالات برنامه را اطلاع میده)

----------


## rubiks.kde

> 2 یا 3 روز بعد پیام میده و یه اشکال الکی میگیره و میگه ورژن جدید بزار
> بعد روز بعد تایید میشه
> (این کار را میکنه که یه وقت برنامه را از جایی دانلود نکرده باشی و مثلا از حقوق توسعه دهنده دفاع میکنه ... البته بیشتر مواقع واقعا کمبود و اشکالات برنامه را اطلاع میده)


طبق مکاتباتی که باهاشون داشتم ظاهرا الان صف بررسی و انتشار برنامه ها رفته بالا همچنین باید هر برنامه مدت زمان مشخصی رو در صفحه اول باشه به همین خاطر کمی طولانی شده.

----------


## ali-star

> شما بهتره از یک کتابخانه به عنوان آنالیزگر برنامه استفاده کنید*.*



چه کتابخونه ای اگه لینکشو دارید لطف کنید بزارید...

----------


## smemamian

> چه کتابخونه ای اگه لینکشو دارید لطف کنید بزارید...


از این لینک استفاده کنید*:*
لینک

----------


## smemamian

دوستانی که سوال در انجمن مطرح می کنند، بعد از اینکه به جواب 
صحیح رسیدند عنوان رو به *- حل شد* تغییر دهند. برای مثال:

هنگام ایجاد مبحث جدید :

این عنوان سوال من است 

بعد از دریافت پاسخ صحیح از کاربران:

این عنوان سوال من است *- حل شد*

به این علت که دوستانی که قصد کمک دارند دیگر اون پست با عنوان* - حل شد* رو باز نمی کنند و به سراغ
پست هایی می روند که هنوز جواب صحیح و کاملی برای آن مبحث نوشته نشده.

----------


## rubiks.kde

> دوستانی که سوال در انجمن مطرح می کنند، بعد از اینکه به جواب 
> صحیح رسیدند عنوان رو به *- حل شد* تغییر دهند. برای مثال:
> 
> هنگام ایجاد مبحث جدید :
> 
> این عنوان سوال من است 
> 
> بعد از دریافت پاسخ صحیح از کاربران:
> 
> ...


من هم با این موافقم.متاسفانه خیلی از دوستان بعد از کلی سوال جواب زمانی که به نتیجه میرسن میرن دیگه پشت سرشون رو هم نگاه نمیکنن.حتی به خودشون زحمت نمیدن که  در آخر پست روشی که باعث حل مشکلشون شده رو توضیح بدن.

اگه بیشتر انجمن های خارجی رو دیده باشید به این صورت هست که بعد از به نتیجه رسیدن اعلام میکنن که به این روش به نتیجه رسیدن.

مورد بعد ایجاد تاپیک هست : واقعا من هم خوشم نمیاد که تاپیک ها رو پاک کنم ولی اصلا دوستان رعایت نمیکنند (البته دست اون دسته از دوستان درد نکنه که واقعا رعایت میکنند)

----------


## abbasalim

> دوستانی که سوال در انجمن مطرح می کنند، بعد از اینکه به جواب 
> صحیح رسیدند عنوان رو به *- حل شد* تغییر دهند. برای مثال:
> 
> هنگام ایجاد مبحث جدید :
> 
> این عنوان سوال من است 
> 
> بعد از دریافت پاسخ صحیح از کاربران:
> 
> ...


بله فکر خوبیه ولی داخل انجمن نمیشه بعد از گذشت چندمدت دیگه عنوان رو ویرایش کرد وگرنه مثلا انجمن اوبونتو این اتفاق کاملا جا افتاده و همه بعد از حل شدن سوالشون حل شد رو به عنوانشون اضافه میکنن من اینجا چندبار خواستم این کار رو بکنم نشد ناچار جواب نهایی رو به پستم اضافه کردم و دیگه عنوان رو نتونستم تغییر بدم

----------


## Nevercom

ما تو انجمن مجیدآنلاین که مثل برنامه نویس از سیستم vBulletin استفاده می کنه، این قابلیت رو با اضافه کردن یه Post-Fix ایحاد کردیم. کاربر میتونه از منوی مربوط به مبحث، اون رو به عنوان حل شده مشخص کنه و در اینصورت در انتهای مبحث عبارت حل شده اضافه میشه، نیاز به ویرایش عنوان هم نیست: اطلاعیه: قابلیت مشخص کردن مبحث به عنوان "حل شده" اضافه شد

از مدیر فنی برنامه نویس درخواست کنید همچین قابلیتی رو پیاده سازی کنه

----------


## saeed_g21

یک چیزه دیگه در چندجا دیدم که طرف وقتی به نتیجه رسیده  یا هرچیز دیگه پست (های) خودش رو به " ---- " ویرایش داده باید جلوی اینجور چیزا هم گرفته بشه

اینم نمونه

----------


## hamid_hr

> دوستانی که سوال در انجمن مطرح می کنند، بعد از اینکه به جواب 
> صحیح رسیدند عنوان رو به *- حل شد* تغییر دهند.


ولی این ایده جالبی نیس به نظر من
وقتی شما جستجوی پیشرفه رو میزنید یه قسمت داره که فقط تو عنوان تایپیک ها سرچ میکنه
حالا من میام یه سوالو سرچ میکنم میزنم فقط عنوان تایپیک
ولی با این روشی که شما پیشنهاد دادین چیزی پیدا نمیشه

تو یه انجمن دیدم یه وضعیت کنار هر تایپیک بود که وقتی یه مبحث حل میشد سازنده تایپیک میزد حل شد و کنار عنوان تایپیک این میاومد

----------


## saeed_g21

> ولی این ایده جالبی نیس به نظر من
> وقتی شما جستجوی پیشرفه رو میزنید یه قسمت داره که فقط تو عنوان تایپیک ها سرچ میکنه
> حالا من میام یه سوالو سرچ میکنم میزنم فقط عنوان تایپیک
> ولی با این روشی که شما پیشنهاد دادین چیزی پیدا نمیشه
> 
> تو یه انجمن دیدم یه وضعیت کنار هر تایپیک بود که وقتی یه مبحث حل میشد سازنده تایپیک میزد حل شد و کنار عنوان تایپیک این میاومد



اگه در QUERY جستجوی مورد نظر از = استفاده شده باشه اره چیزی پیدا نمیشه ولی اگه از LIKE استفاده بشه ربطی نداره راحت میشه جستجو کرد

به غیر از ویرایش عنوان تاپیک هرکاری بخواین برمیگرده به بخش فنی سایت(برنامه نویسیش) باید درست کنن آیا حاظرند این تغییرات رو انجام بدن؟

----------


## #root#

حالا ما پی اینیم که یه برنامه بزاریم رو گوگل پلی ، اونور چه* کارا* که نمی کنن  :لبخند گشاده!: 

اینجا رو هم کسی معرفی کرده یا نه؟ نظرتون چیه؟
75 درصد ، بدون سقف برداشت

----------


## saeed_g21

> من هم با این موافقم.متاسفانه خیلی از دوستان بعد از کلی سوال جواب زمانی که به نتیجه میرسن میرن دیگه پشت سرشون رو هم نگاه نمیکنن.حتی به خودشون زحمت نمیدن که  در آخر پست روشی که باعث حل مشکلشون شده رو توضیح بدن.
> 
> اگه بیشتر انجمن های خارجی رو دیده باشید به این صورت هست که بعد از به نتیجه رسیدن اعلام میکنن که به این روش به نتیجه رسیدن.
> 
> مورد بعد ایجاد تاپیک هست : واقعا من هم خوشم نمیاد که تاپیک ها رو پاک کنم ولی اصلا دوستان رعایت نمیکنند (البته دست اون دسته از دوستان درد نکنه که واقعا رعایت میکنند)


چی شد بلاخره تصویب شد یا نه ؟
اگه شد یک اطلاع رسانی کنید عالی میشه

----------


## hamedjj

> حالا ما پی اینیم که یه برنامه بزاریم رو گوگل پلی ، اونور چه کارا که نمی کنن 
> 
> اینجا رو هم کسی معرفی کرده یا نه؟ نظرتون چیه؟
> 75 درصد ، بدون سقف برداشت


بازار هم که تازه شروع کرده بود اینجور نبود
گوگل پلی هم اوایل برای ثبت نام 25 دلار نمیگرفت

----------


## paieez

> سلام دوست عزیز برنامه نویسی اندروید رو بیشتر با زبان java انجام میدن ولی با  C++‎‎ هم میشه ولی برای برنامه های خیلی سنگین انجام میشه  مثل پردازش تصویر از این جور چیزا که خیلی کم پیش میاد منو شما بنویسییم پس بهتره با java بنویسی موفق باشی


سلام نمونه ای از برنامه نویسی اندروید با C++‎  رو کسی داره؟

واسه نوشتن برنامه ی اندروید برای تشخیص حروف یا عدد کدوم زبان راحت تره ؟ و آیا نمونه ای هست؟

ممنون میشم اگه کسی میدونه جواب بده .

----------


## hamedjj

سلام بچه ها
ایمیل جدید بازار که برای برنامه نویس ها فرستاده خوندید؟؟؟
مثل اینکه می خواد باز هم مالیات ها را بالا ببره
فکر کنم همین طور پیش بره چند سال دیگه 60 اونا میگیرند 40 ما....  :متعجب:

----------


## poorman

آره دیگه همینطوری واسه خودشون مالیات میگیرن !!!
خیلی جالبه که از سود خودشون کم نمیکنن که برای ما جبران شه

----------


## rubiks.kde

> سلام بچه ها
> ایمیل جدید بازار که برای برنامه نویس ها فرستاده خوندید؟؟؟
> مثل اینکه می خواد باز هم مالیات ها را بالا ببره
> فکر کنم همین طور پیش بره چند سال دیگه 60 اونا میگیرند 40 ما....


مالیات رو بالا برده ، و روی حساب های اردیبهشت اعمال کرده

*به دلیل تغییر مبالغ مربوط به مالیات در سال ۹۳ و عدم اعمال این تغییرات در حساب فروردین ماه شما٬ مبلغ قابل تسویه در تاریخ ۲ اردیبهشت ماه٬ با توجه به نرخ‌های جدید مالیاتی باز محاسبه شد.*

----------


## raha_jon

ما هم قیمت ها را بالا می بریم!!!
زیاد نگران مالیات نباشید اه زیادی شلوغ کرد خودم ...

----------


## shs1377

> سلام بچه ها
> ایمیل جدید بازار که برای برنامه نویس ها فرستاده خوندید؟؟؟
> مثل اینکه می خواد باز هم مالیات ها را بالا ببره
> فکر کنم همین طور پیش بره چند سال دیگه 60 اونا میگیرند 40 ما....


درصد خود بازار با مالیات الان چقدر شده؟؟؟

به نظر من ما باید قیمت برنامه ها رو بالا ببریم الان قیمت معمول برنامه ها در بازار 1000 تومانه که نسبت به گوگل پلی بسیار پایینتره اون جا فکر کنم معمول یک دلاره ( دارم میگم فکر کنم ) که با پول ما میشه حدود 3000 تومان تازه برنامه های پنجاه هزار تومان به بالا هم هست ولی الان توی بازار بالاتر از 5000 تومان دیگه نیست

پیشنهاد من اینه که قیمت معمول به 1500-2000 تومان و سقف قیمت ها هم 20000 تومان باشه نظرتون چیه؟؟ الان قیمت یک برنامه با قیمت چیپس برابره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## abbasalim

> درصد خود بازار با مالیات الان چقدر شده؟؟؟
> 
> به نظر من ما باید قیمت برنامه ها رو بالا ببریم الان قیمت معمول برنامه ها در بازار 1000 تومانه که نسبت به گوگل پلی بسیار پایینتره اون جا فکر کنم معمول یک دلاره ( دارم میگم فکر کنم ) که با پول ما میشه حدود 3000 تومان تازه برنامه های پنجاه هزار تومان به بالا هم هست ولی الان توی بازار بالاتر از 5000 تومان دیگه نیست
> 
> پیشنهاد من اینه که قیمت معمول به 1500-2000 تومان و سقف قیمت ها هم 20000 تومان باشه نظرتون چیه؟؟ الان قیمت یک برنامه با قیمت چیپس برابره


دوست عزیز بحث این نیست ، بحث اینه که خوده بازار نباد مالیات بده؟ما باید جور بازار رو هم بکشیم؟

----------


## shs1377

> دوست عزیز بحث این نیست ، بحث اینه که خوده بازار نباد مالیات بده؟ما باید جور بازار رو هم بکشیم؟


حرف شما کاملا درسته حالا با پیشنهاد من برای تغییر قیمت موافقید؟؟؟ 
اصلا من موندم که اینا مگه چقدر پول هاست و اینجور چیزا میدن که 39 درصد میگیرن من مطمئنم بازار توی هر سال چند میلیارد در میاره ولی هزینه های سایت بسیار کمتره من خیلی تخصص ندارم توی این زمینه ولی تا جایی که میدونم دیگه خیلی هزینه واسشون داشته باشه بیست میلیون تومانه

----------


## haniiii

اگر ارتباطی بین برنامه نویس ها برقرار بود و میتونستن یه قیمت صنفی تعیین کنند و قیمت کلی محصولات رو بالا ببرند بازار مجبور میشد بیشتر همکاری کنه

متاسفانه اگر قیمت به صورت پراکنده بره بالا بازم برنامه نویس بیشتر ضرر میکنه ... مگر اینکه همگانی باشه و یوزر نتونه ارزونتر خریداری کنه

----------


## abbasalim

> حرف شما کاملا درسته حالا با پیشنهاد من برای تغییر قیمت موافقید؟؟؟ 
> اصلا من موندم که اینا مگه چقدر پول هاست و اینجور چیزا میدن که 39 درصد میگیرن من مطمئنم بازار توی هر سال چند میلیارد در میاره ولی هزینه های سایت بسیار کمتره من خیلی تخصص ندارم توی این زمینه ولی تا جایی که میدونم دیگه خیلی هزینه واسشون داشته باشه بیست میلیون تومانه


آخه گرون کردن برنامه بازم فقط به سود بازار هست که درصد بالاتری میگیره یه جورایی ما میخوایم اینجوری مسئله رو حذف کنیم 
اگه یادتون باشه وقتی حسام آرماندهی هم اومده بود تو انجمن برنامه نویس به این سوال که چرا خودتون مالیات نمی دید جواب نداد

----------


## mf2009

یعنی با این حساب 5 درصد از دریافتی های ما کم میشه ؟
 :متعجب: 
واقعا بازار خسته نشه یه برنامه رو میخاد تایید کنه دهن آدم رو ... میکنه بعد وقتی میخاد تصفیه حساب کنه بازم دهن آدم رو ... میکنه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
مالیات نشه 50 درصد صلوات

----------


## saeed_g21

> یعنی با این حساب 5 درصد از دریافتی های ما کم میشه ؟
> 
> واقعا بازار خسته نشه یه برنامه رو میخاد تایید کنه دهن آدم رو ... میکنه بعد وقتی میخاد تصفیه حساب کنه بازم دهن آدم رو ... میکنه 
> مالیات نشه 50 درصد صلوات


خوب دیگه زندگی خرج داره  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## poorman

آقا این شیر انتشار برنامه بازار پیچش شُل شده ؟؟؟

قضیه چیه دیگه خیلی تند تند داره برنامه میذاره

نه به اون قبلا که یک هفته طول میکشید تا برنامه رو بذارن، نه به الان

----------


## raha_jon

سلام و ادب

به نظر شما با این بلاگ چه کنیم؟
http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/

----------


## saeed_g21

> سلام و ادب
> 
> به نظر شما با این بلاگ چه کنیم؟
> http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/


منظورت پکیچ های پولی بازار هست که رایگان داده واسه دانلود ؟
دستش درد نکنه  :بامزه:  نه شوخی بود

اگه پلیس فتا بتونه بشه شکایت کرد که هیچ اگه نه فکر نکنم سازمان یا ارگان دیگه ای باشه واسه شکایت مگر دادخواست تنظیم بشه واسه دادگاه که برای اونم آدرس یا شماره تلفن خوانده باید باشه بنظرمن

----------


## abbasalim

> سلام و ادب
> 
> به نظر شما با این بلاگ چه کنیم؟
> http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/


حداقل کاری که میشه کرد 
https://www.cyberpolice.ir/forms/general-report

من که گزارش کردم

----------


## saeed_g21

> حداقل کاری که میشه کرد 
> https://www.cyberpolice.ir/forms/general-report
> 
> من که گزارش کردم


سایت پلیس فتا واسم باز نمیشه !؟!؟!؟!؟!

----------


## poorman

منم رفتم گزارش کردم وبلاگش رو 

درسته که خیلی از برنامه هایی رو که من دوست داشتم رایگان داشتم رو گذاشته بود، اما دانلود نکردم 

وقتی ما به خودمون رحم نکنیم، نباید توقع داشته باشیم بقیه رحم کنن

----------


## raha_jon

منم گزارش دادم خیلی وقت پیش به رزبلاگ هم داده بودم اما پیگیری نشده.
انشالله هم چین وبلاگ های محو شن!
می تونیم اینجا هم چین وبلاگهای را شناخته و گزارش بدیم به فتا.

----------


## dasssnj

> دوستان عزیز یه سوال !!!
> 
> بعد از بازار ترجیح میدین با کدوم مارکت کار کنین ؟؟؟ پلازا، مایکت، کندو ؟؟؟ گزینه دیگه هم غیر از ایران اپس نیست فک کنم
> 
> دلیل خودتون رو هم بگید، مثلا اگر فروشتون اونجا بیشتر بوده، یا خدمات دهی بهتری داشتن


مایکت . چون تعداد دانلودم و همین طور نظرات کاربران بیشتر بوده

----------


## hamedjj

مایکت فروش بیشتری نسبت به بقیه داره

----------


## poorman

آقا امروز خبر خوبی شنیدم، ایرانسل قراره مارکت خودش رو تا یک ماه دیگه راه اندازی کنه  :قلب:

----------


## hamedjj

خوبه یه مارکت به بقیه اضافه شد
خوبیش اینه که چون اسم ایرانسل سرش هست کاربران اندروید حتما یه سر بهش میزنند
خودش هم که ماشالله اس ام اس تبلیغاتیشو هر روز میفرسته

فکر کنم تا 1 سال دیگه رقیب اصلی بازار بشه

----------


## saeed_g21

وقتی %هاش مشخص بشه میشه گفت خبر خوش هست یا نه

شاید دست بازار رو از پشت ببنده فعلا که مشخص نیست

----------


## abbasalim

> آقا امروز خبر خوبی شنیدم، ایرانسل قراره مارکت خودش رو تا یک ماه دیگه راه اندازی کنه


خیلی وقته بحث مارکت ایرانسل هست اصلا مسابقه برنامه نویس اندروید هم گذاشته به نظر من تا تعداد برنامه های مارکتش رو زیاد کنه ولی من خونده بودم که دلیل اینکه به برنامه نویسان نگفته و تبلیغات اونجوری نکرده این بوده که میگه خود برنامه نویس باید بیاد ما که نباد بریم دنبالش کلا سیاست های خاصی قراره داشته باشند

----------


## poorman

مطمئنا ایرانسل کاری نمیکنه که از بازار عقب بمونه

وقتی داره 150 میلیون جایزه واسه مسابقه برنامه نویسیش میذاره، پس قراره خیلی کارهای بزرگی صورت بگیره

حتی اگر سود هم برابر بازار باشه، به نظر من این میتونه خبر خوبی باشه، چون ایرانسل با تبلیغات رقیب خیلی قدری میشه 

حداقل چیز اینه که ما دو تا بازار فروش قدرتمند خواهیم داشت

----------


## saeed_g21

یک احتمالش هم این میتونه باشه که بازار ببینه خیلی از کاربراش میرن سمت ایرانسل و کم و بیش براش سرمیزنن واسه جلب کاربراش %ش رو بیاره پایین
غروری که بازار داره شایدم اینکار رو نکنه

ولی بتاریخچه ایرانسل هم نگاه کنیم تا جایی که حضور ذهنم یاری میکنه از همه رقیباش  سرتر شده حال که بازار جای خود داره از طرفی بازار رو ما خودمان بازار کردیم مگه نه

----------


## saeed_g21

راستی وبلاگه چی شد فتا با کسی تماس نگرفته ؟
فعلا که بازه و چیزی رو حذف نکرده

----------


## raha_jon

نه بابا فعلا کاری نکرده

----------


## c0mmander

دوستان کسی هست که تونسته باشه برنامه ساخته شده با MonoDroid رو در بازار برای فروش بزاره؟؟ چون همه اموزش ها و مستند ها برای جاوا کاراست!

----------


## irwonders

من برنامه هامو تو همشون قرار میدم ولی برنامه هایی رو که تو بازار آپدیت می کنم تا الآن تو سایر مارکت ها آپدیت نکردم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
البته ایشالله وقت کنم اینکارم می کنم ولی زیاد به بقیشون علاقه ندارم  :افسرده:

----------


## zaaz430

سلام خوبین من یه نرم افزار اندروید با سایت appyet.comنوشتم و حالا میخواهم که اونو ویرایش کنم و کد های سیستم تبلیغاتی عدد رو بگنجونم چطور میتونم این کار رو کنم یعنی این کد رو به نرم افزار apk اضافه کنم؟
<ir.adad.AdView
        android:id="@+id/ad"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
*token=""* />
لطفا کمکم کنید 09366023464
zaaz430@yahoo.com

----------


## darkenerboy

یک خبر از بی واسته بهتون بدم
از اونجا که مارکت ایرانسل با نام چهارسوی در ایران فعالیت میکنه و تمام کشور هایی که mtn در اونها هستش هم این مارکت رو دارند (در هر کشور با یک نام)
و از اونجا که mtn جز بزرگترین شرکت های مخابراتی جهان هستش
براورد میشه که رقیب google play باشه (بازار عددی نیست)
ایرانسل به یک ارگان مربوط اعلام کرده که تمام برنامه هایی که که زبان های دیگر رو پشتیبانی کنند و از سطح کیفی و محتوایی خوبی هم بهرهمند باشند
و قوانین کپی رایت رو هم رعایت کنند
در پنل های کشور هایی که اون زبان رو پشتیبانی میکنند مشاهده میشوند و قابل خریدن هستند (بشتر صحبت راجع به عربی و انگلیسی شد)
یعنی درگاهی به بازار جهانیه
پس لطفا روی سطح برنامه هاتون کار کنید و چند زبانه بودن رو هم پشتیبانی کنید تا بتونید جهانی بفروشید

موفق باشید

----------


## darkenerboy

در ادامه بگم که mtn تو 21 کشور دنیا هستش و 200000000 مشتری داره
اینم یک لینک یکم مفید
https://www.mtn.com/MTNGROUP/Pages/CompanyProfile.aspx

----------


## hamedjj

بچه ها اگر تو سایت stackoverflow حساب کاربری دارین خواهشا به سوالات و جواب های اکانت من رای بدین یه خورده امتیاز بالا بره
هی جمع میکنیم یه دفعه میبینیم کم میشه
فدایی دارین  :تشویق: 
لینک اصلاح شد

http://stackoverflow.com/users/2949444/hamedjj

----------


## poorman

حامد جان لینک پروفایلت رو بده، توی این لینکی که دادی چیزی از خودت پیدا نشد

----------


## hamedjj

> حامد جان لینک پروفایلت رو بده، توی این لینکی که دادی چیزی از خودت پیدا نشد


آره اشتباه شد
http://stackoverflow.com/users/2949444/hamedjj

----------


## abbasalim

> سلام و ادب
> 
> به نظر شما با این بلاگ چه کنیم؟
> http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/



مدیریت محترم سایت 

با سلام، مجموعه برنامه‌هایی که شما در سایت‌تان قرار داده‌اید متعلق  به توسعه‌دهندگان همکار بازار می‌باشد. این توسعه‌دهندگان با زحمت فراوان،  اقدام به تولید نرم‌افزارهای اندرویدی نموده‌، برای فروش در بازار عرضه  کرده‌اند. بازار سعی دارد با حفظ حقوق مادی و معنوی برنامه‌نویسان ایرانی،  امکان مناسبی را برای رشد و توسعه‌ی این نرم‌افزارها فراهم آورد. 
اقدام شما مبنی بر عرضه‌ی بدون مجوز این نرم‌افزارها، آسیب مادی و  معنوی به هموطنان فعال در عرصه‌ی تولید نرم‌افزار وارد می‌کند و این،  برخلاف عرف، اصول اخلاقی و قانون می‌باشد. 
با توجه به این‌که توسعه‌دهندگان همکار بازار از عرضه‌ی غیرقانونی  نرم‌افزارهای خود از طریق سایت شما شکایت نموده‌اند، از شما مدیر محترم  سایت تقاضا داریم نسبت به حذف برنامه‌ها اقدام نموده، نتیجه را از همین  طریق با بازار مکاتبه فرمایید. 
بدیهی‌ست در صورت عدم رعایت حقوق توسعه‌دهنده، حق پیگیری از طریق مراجع قانونی برای ایشان محفوظ است. 
از حسن توجه و همکاری شما، صمیمانه سپاسگزاریم. 

با احترام، 
مهرناز احمدی 
تیم کافه‌بازار

----------


## poorman

عباس جان نکنه شما توی تیم بازار هستی

یا صاحب این سایت ؟  :لبخند گشاده!: 

ایمیل های محرمانه از کجا رسیده ؟

----------


## reza_azizi2010

> عباس جان نکنه شما توی تیم بازار هستی
> 
> یا صاحب این سایت ؟ 
> 
> ایمیل های محرمانه از کجا رسیده ؟


متن ایمیل توی همون وبلاگ هست!

----------


## reza_azizi2010

دوستان یه مشورتی میخاستم بکنم باهاتون
من یه برنامه درمورد ماشین نوشتم که خیلی روش وقت گذاشتم
الان تقریبا تموم شده  فقط طراحی لوگو و یکم ریزه کاریش مونده
حالا میخاستم بپرسم اولا چقد قیمت بذارم؟ خودم 1500 درنظر گرفتم. کمه؟ زیاده؟!
و اینکه کی کی منتشر کنم؟الان یا وایستم امتحانات تموم شه؟

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان یه مشورتی میخاستم بکنم باهاتون
> من یه برنامه درمورد ماشین نوشتم که خیلی روش وقت گذاشتم
> الان تقریبا تموم شده  فقط طراحی لوگو و یکم ریزه کاریش مونده
> حالا میخاستم بپرسم اولا چقد قیمت بذارم؟ خودم 1500 درنظر گرفتم. کمه؟ زیاده؟!
> و اینکه کی کی منتشر کنم؟الان یا وایستم امتحانات تموم شه؟


1000 تا 1500 خوبه
فرق نمیکنه
ولی اگه بزاری تموم بشه شاید یه تاثیری داشته باشه

----------


## hamedjj

بچه ها 20 تا از زیباترین اپلیکیشن ها موبایل از لحاظ طراحی را ببینید کرک و پرتون بریزه  :قهقهه: 

http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2013/07/20-beautifully-designed-smartphone-apps/

----------


## poorman

> دوستان یه مشورتی میخاستم بکنم باهاتون
> من یه برنامه درمورد ماشین نوشتم که خیلی روش وقت گذاشتم
> الان تقریبا تموم شده  فقط طراحی لوگو و یکم ریزه کاریش مونده
> حالا میخاستم بپرسم اولا چقد قیمت بذارم؟ خودم 1500 درنظر گرفتم. کمه؟ زیاده؟!
> و اینکه کی کی منتشر کنم؟الان یا وایستم امتحانات تموم شه؟


من نظرم اینه که هر قیمتی میخوای بذاری پرداخت درون برنامه ای بذار حتما

نمیدونم چرا جدیدا از برنامه هایی که همون اول باید پول بدی بخری استقبال خوبی نمیشه 

بهتر اینه که پرداخت درون برنامه ای بذاری و بدون اینکه کاربر رو زجر بدی، تشویقش کنی به خرید

----------


## poorman

> بچه ها 20 تا از زیباترین اپلیکیشن ها موبایل از لحاظ طراحی را ببینید کرک و پرتون بریزه 
> 
> http://www.webdesignerdepot.com/2013/07/20-beautifully-designed-smartphone-apps/


خیلی طراحیشون ساده بود، اما واقعا زیبا بود

آخه بدیش اینه روی این طرح ها زیاد فونت فارسی دلچسب نمیشه

----------


## hamedjj

> خیلی طراحیشون ساده بود، اما واقعا زیبا بود
> 
> آخه بدیش اینه روی این طرح ها زیاد فونت فارسی دلچسب نمیشه


آخ گفتی فونت فارسی
نمیدونم چرا انگلیسی خیلی قشنگ تر از فارسی تو موبایل درمیاد
باید یه کاریش کرد
میگم بچه ها فونت های خوشگل اگه میشناسین آمار بدین برنامه های فارسی جلو اجنبی ها کم نیاره

----------


## poorman

اصلا فونت فارسی هم قشنگ باشه بازم زیاد با خود اندروید و text قشنگ در نمیاد

مگه اینکه بیای قسمت های کلیدی رو از عکس استفاده کنی، که حجم برنامه میره بالا

ولی از فونت هایی که روی این مدل طرح ها میشینه، به نظرم فونت های دست نویس هست، اما بدیش اینه که خوانایی کمی داره

----------


## farzad_shami12

من یه لیست ویو دارم چطوری میتونم افکت های مثل slide right وfade in ار این جور چیزا بدم بهش خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## farzad_shami12

چطوری میشه واسه یه لیست ویو 
افکت یا انمیشن تعریف کرد 
لطفا به صورت کامل بگید :متعجب:

----------


## hamedjj

> چطوری میشه واسه یه لیست ویو 
> افکت یا انمیشن تعریف کرد 
> لطفا به صورت کامل بگید


تو یه تاپیک مجزا این سوال را مطرح میکردی فکر کنم بچه ها حتما کمکت میکردند

----------


## poorman

> چطوری میشه واسه یه لیست ویو 
> افکت یا انمیشن تعریف کرد 
> لطفا به صورت کامل بگید


این تاپیک هست !!! 

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D8%B4%D9%86

----------


## aparaj

با سلام
من با برنامه موبایل اندروید هیچ آشنایتی ندارم
برای نوشتن یک برنامه اندروید با چه زبانی میشود
اصلا میشه کمی توضیح دهید برای شروع باید چیکار کرد
در مورد دیتایسش هم کمی توضیح دهید
چطوری سریع یاد بگیرم

----------


## poorman

> با سلام
> من با برنامه موبایل اندروید هیچ آشنایتی ندارم
> برای نوشتن یک برنامه اندروید با چه زبانی میشود
> اصلا میشه کمی توضیح دهید برای شروع باید چیکار کرد
> در مورد دیتایسش هم کمی توضیح دهید
> چطوری سریع یاد بگیرم


سلام

برای آشنایی با زبانهای برنامه نویسی اندروید و توضیحات مفصل به* این تاپیک* مراجعه کنید

ولی به طور خلاصه : در ابتدا java، بعد C#‎ و بعد basic4android و Qt و phoneGap و ... زبانهایی هستن که میشه باهاشون برای اندروید برنامه نوشت

دیتابیس اندروید SQLite هست که فرق زیادی با SQL نداره، دستورات و کارش دقیقا مثل همونه

اینکه چطوری سریع یاد بگیرید رو توصیه میکنم روزی حداقل 10 ساعت پای برنامه نویسی اندروید وقت بذارید  :چشمک: 

تا قسمت 5-6 از فیلم های* آقای کمالان* رو ببینید که با محیط و نحوه کدنویسی آشنا بشید، بعد از ساخت پروژه های کوچیک مثل ماشین حساب، محاسبه معدل، دفترچه تلفن و ... شروع کنید و سطحتون رو ارتقا بدید

----------


## smemamian

سلام

متاسفانه کیفیت انجمن سمت نزولی داره. و این خوب نیست.
دوستان برای ساده ترین مباحث بدون هیچ جستجویی ایجاد مبحث می کنند و حتی
بدتر اینکه فقط دنبال یک تکه کد هستند. امروز با یک مبحثی روبرو شدم که شخص
مستقیماً گفته بود "لطفاً کد کامل بنویسید" !!!

سعی کنید مباحثی ایجاد کنید که دوستان با تجربه اعلام نظر کنند و از این افراد
کسب دانش شود و نه این که این افراد با تجربه وارد انجمن شوند و فقط ناظر باشند.
 دزدان دانش باشید و نه قاتلان افراد با دانش.

و حتی دوستان دیگر، من متوجه می شوم که درحال نوشتن پروژه هستن در صورتی
که در ساده ترین مباحث دچار مشکل می شوند. سوال پرسیدن عیب نیست، عیب
اینجاست که سوال هایی که پرسیده میشه، در تمامی کتاب های مقدماتی جاوا/اندروید
گفته شده برای مثال تبدیل String به int !!! باور کنید اینجور به هیچ کجا نمی رسید
و دارید به خودتون ضربه می زنید و جامعه برنامه نویسان/توسعه دهندگان رو به خطر
جدی می اندازید. 
*کاربران اندروید*، مشتریان برنامه نویسان/توسعه دهندگان هستند در صورتی که اینترنت
پر از برنامه های غیر مفید و بدون کیفیت شود (که در ایران هست)، بهترین برنامه های
 موبایل هم کم کم زیر خاک می روند.

----------


## dasssnj

درسته . هنوز نمی دونن جاوا چیه بعد می خوان یه شبه برای اندروید برنامه نویس بشن.
خب دوست عزیز بهتر نیست یه کتاب بخونی و با پرسیدن این سوالات بیخود خودتو مضحکه عام و خاص نکنی؟

----------


## badname

> سلام
> 
> متاسفانه کیفیت انجمن سمت نزولی داره. و این خوب نیست.
> دوستان برای ساده ترین مباحث بدون هیچ جستجویی ایجاد مبحث می کنند و حتی
> بدتر اینکه فقط دنبال یک تکه کد هستند. امروز با یک مبحثی روبرو شدم که شخص
> مستقیماً گفته بود "لطفاً کد کامل بنویسید" !!!
> 
> سعی کنید مباحثی ایجاد کنید که دوستان با تجربه اعلام نظر کنند و از این افراد
> کسب دانش شود و نه این که این افراد با تجربه وارد انجمن شوند و فقط ناظر باشند.
> ...


اگه میشه یه تایپیک مهم بزنید کاربرا رو بخش بندی کنیم برن اونجا طبق سطح و نیازی که دارن از کتاب ها و مطالب بخش مورد نیازشون استفاده کنن ، مثلا از سوال هر کس میشه فهمید تو کجا ضعف داره... آقا شما برو کتاب java math رو بخون یا قسمت if و else رو بخون
چون شاید خیلی ها ندون مشکلشون تو کجاست و چجوری حل میشه
نمیدونم منظورمو خوب رسوندم یا نه :لبخند:

----------


## haniiii

این سایت از خیلی وقت پیش انگار بوده ... قبلا ایرانسل این رو پابلیک کرده ؟ http://charsoo.mtnirancell.ir/portal...charsoo.portal

حتی نسخه آزمایشی چارسو رو هم برای دانلود گذاشته 

صفحه ورودش با شماره موبایل هست ... این یعنی ثبت نام با شماره موبایل ؟ با این روش یوزر های بیشتری ثبت نام میکنند تا با ایمیل

----------


## poorman

این چارسو که هنوز کامل نبود سایتش

دوستان این مارکت اپینیک چطوره ؟؟؟ کسی برنامشو گذاشته توش ؟

http://apinik.com/

----------


## haniiii

> این چارسو که هنوز کامل نبود سایتش
> 
> دوستان این مارکت اپینیک چطوره ؟؟؟ کسی برنامشو گذاشته توش ؟
> 
> http://apinik.com/


سایتش ظهر باز میشد

apk آزمایشی رو دانلود کردم ... هنوز لینک دانلود apk کار میکنه ... تو مرورگر لینکش رو بزنید ( لینک ) 

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=

اون مارکت اپینیک آمارش پایینه ولی داره هر روز پیشرفت میکنه ... فعلا به درد برنامه فروشی نمیخوره ...

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

سلام ببخشید امکانش هست برای ما تازه کارا سورس برنامه های خودتون رو قرار بدید؟البته ن سورس کامل طوری که ما فقط بتونیم از تم و استایل و منوبندی برنامه استفاده کنیم

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام ببخشید امکانش هست برای ما تازه کارا سورس برنامه های خودتون رو قرار بدید؟البته ن سورس کامل طوری که ما فقط بتونیم از تم و استایل و منوبندی برنامه استفاده کنیم


اگه طراحی ui نیاز داری از این سایت استفاده کن .. عالیه

http://www.mobile-patterns.com/

----------


## hamedjj

> سایتش ظهر باز میشد
> 
> apk آزمایشی رو دانلود کردم ... هنوز لینک دانلود apk کار میکنه ... تو مرورگر لینکش رو بزنید ( لینک ) 
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> 
> اون مارکت اپینیک آمارش پایینه ولی داره هر روز پیشرفت میکنه ... فعلا به درد برنامه فروشی نمیخوره ...


وقتی در قسمت پرفروش ترین های هفته برنامه ها 1 دونه کامنت و امتیاز هم نخورده معلومه که بیشتر از 10 نفر کاربر نداره

----------


## haniiii

اشتباه شد - حذف بشه

----------


## HamidBg

سلام
دوستان و اساتید گرام
یه سوالی داشتم ، وایبر چطور کار مکینه؟
مچکرم .

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام
> دوستان و اساتید گرام
> یه سوالی داشتم ، وایبر چطور کار مکینه؟
> مچکرم .


منم یه خواهش از شما دارم
لطفا برای همچین سوالاتی که تخصصی میشه یه تاپیک بزنید
چون جواب همچین سوالی دو صفحه از تاپیک را میگیره
تشکر

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

> اگه طراحی ui نیاز داری از این سایت استفاده کن .. عالیه
> 
> http://www.mobile-patterns.com/


داداش اینا که همش عکس و png هستن چطوری باید توی اکلیپس استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## badname

> داداش اینا که همش عکس و png هستن چطوری باید توی اکلیپس استفاده کنیم؟


سایتی که آقا حامد معرفی کرده بیشتر میتونی واسه طراحی برنامه خودت ایده بگیری مثلا تو سایت رو قسمت setting بزن لیست جامع و متنوعی از ستینگ ها رو براتون میاره که موتونید از ایده گرفتن از اونا یکی مناسب برای برنامه خودتون طراحی کنید  :لبخند:

----------


## hamedjj

> داداش اینا که همش عکس و png هستن چطوری باید توی اکلیپس استفاده کنیم؟


فکر کردی طرف کل پروژه را میزاره تو سایت ما دانلود کنیم !!!!
فقط برای اینه که اگر کسی قدرت طراحی نمای برنامه (که واقعا کار سخته) نداره ازش الگو برداری کنه. برنامه نویس ها که هنرمند نیستند

----------


## haniiii

اینجا کسی مسابقه برنامه نویسی موبایل ایرانسل شرکت کرده ؟ ( icma )

کی قراره نتایج رو اعلام کنن ؟ :)

----------


## s0heyl

سلام 
دوستان یه سوال داشتم به نظرتون نوشتن برنامه با جاوا بهتره یعنی با اکلیپس و اندروید استودیو یا با C#‎ و مونو و این حرف ها دلیل اصلی سوالم اینه که محیط هایی مثل مونو یا زامارین هیچ محدودیتی ندارن نسبت به محیط های جاوا ؟

----------


## poorman

> سلام 
> دوستان یه سوال داشتم به نظرتون نوشتن برنامه با جاوا بهتره یعنی با اکلیپس و اندروید استودیو یا با C#‎‎ و مونو و این حرف ها دلیل اصلی سوالم اینه که محیط هایی مثل مونو یا زامارین هیچ محدودیتی ندارن نسبت به محیط های جاوا ؟


سلام

دوست عزیز در این مورد زیاد توی انجمن بحث شده، جستجو کنید پیدا میشه 

ولی خب برای استفاده های معمولی پیشنهاد اکثریت دوستان جاوا و محیط اکلیپس هست، به دلیل وجود آموزش های بی نهایت و اینکه از طرف گوگل پیشنهاد شده و پشتیبانی میشه

----------


## hamedjj

آقا این مارکت اندروید ایرانسل چی شد پس؟؟؟

----------


## milad00007

سلام دوستان ، ازتون میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد چیزی که میگم بگید لطفا
ببینید ، من 4 روز پیش یه برنامه فرستادم مایکت ، بعد فرستادم بازار ، الان کافه بازار تایید کرد و مایکت هنوز زده در دست بررسی ، ولی یه چیز جالبی دیدم !!!!!
برنامه من فرض کنید درمورد موضوع X بود امروز یه برنامه توی بازار منتشر شد دقیقا شبیه مطالب من و با همون عناوین فقط تعداد کمی بیشتر !!! باور کنید راست میگم ، بنظرتون این مورد مشکوک نیست ؟ یعنی واقعا مایکت همچین کاری میکنه ؟ ایده های برنامه نویس ها رو ... ؟؟

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام دوستان ، ازتون میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد چیزی که میگم بگید لطفا
> ببینید ، من 4 روز پیش یه برنامه فرستادم مایکت ، بعد فرستادم بازار ، الان کافه بازار تایید کرد و مایکت هنوز زده در دست بررسی ، ولی یه چیز جالبی دیدم !!!!!
> برنامه من فرض کنید درمورد موضوع X بود امروز یه برنامه توی بازار منتشر شد دقیقا شبیه مطالب من و با همون عناوین فقط تعداد کمی بیشتر !!! باور کنید راست میگم ، بنظرتون این مورد مشکوک نیست ؟ یعنی واقعا مایکت همچین کاری میکنه ؟ ایده های برنامه نویس ها رو ... ؟؟


نه فکر نکنم مشکوک باشه چون بازار 3 روز طول میکشه برنامه را بررسی کنه و مایکت چطور میتونه تو 4 روز یه برنامه درست کنه.
گیریم که درست کرد ... یعنی به بازار زنگ زده گفته برنامه منو همین الان منتشر کن!!!!
شما خودت تو چند روز برنامت را ساختی؟ 1 هفته

بازار هم تو روزهای جمعه و تعطیلات فکر نکنم برنامه ای را بررسی کنه
تازه وقتی تایید بشه روز بعد میاد تو سایت

----------


## poorman

> سلام دوستان ، ازتون میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد چیزی که میگم بگید لطفا
> ببینید ، من 4 روز پیش یه برنامه فرستادم مایکت ، بعد فرستادم بازار ، الان کافه بازار تایید کرد و مایکت هنوز زده در دست بررسی ، ولی یه چیز جالبی دیدم !!!!!
> برنامه من فرض کنید درمورد موضوع X بود امروز یه برنامه توی بازار منتشر شد دقیقا شبیه مطالب من و با همون عناوین فقط تعداد کمی بیشتر !!! باور کنید راست میگم ، بنظرتون این مورد مشکوک نیست ؟ یعنی واقعا مایکت همچین کاری میکنه ؟ ایده های برنامه نویس ها رو ... ؟؟


سلام

من همچین چیزی رو در مورد خود بازار خوندم، اما مایکت رو نه

مایکت کلا دیر تایید میکنه، سیستمشون اینطوریه

برنامتون مگه ایده نو و جدیدی بوده که احتمال میدید از روش کپی کرده باشن ؟

----------


## badname

> سلام دوستان ، ازتون میخوام نظرتون رو در مورد چیزی که میگم بگید لطفا
> ببینید ، من 4 روز پیش یه برنامه فرستادم مایکت ، بعد فرستادم بازار ، الان کافه بازار تایید کرد و مایکت هنوز زده در دست بررسی ، ولی یه چیز جالبی دیدم !!!!!
> برنامه من فرض کنید درمورد موضوع X بود امروز یه برنامه توی بازار منتشر شد دقیقا شبیه مطالب من و با همون عناوین فقط تعداد کمی بیشتر !!! باور کنید راست میگم ، بنظرتون این مورد مشکوک نیست ؟ یعنی واقعا مایکت همچین کاری میکنه ؟ ایده های برنامه نویس ها رو ... ؟؟


مایکتو نمیدونم ولی بازار ایده ها رو آره ...
یه ماه قبل عید بود منو دوستم یه ایده ناب زد به سرمون تو بازار سرچ کردیم حتی یه مورد نزدیک بهشم نبود ... شبانه روز سخت کار میکردیم ، هر از گاهی ام یه سرچی میزدیم ببینیم کسی نزده هنوز که ... دیگه دم دمای آماده شدنش بود ... مدتی میشد سرچ نزده بودیم گفتیم بزار یه سرچ بزنیم ببینیم چه خبره ... آقا سرچو زدیم .... مارو میگی  :متعجب:  3 تا برنامه زده بودن ... اصلا یه وعضی ... انگار فکر مارو خونده بودن ... اسم  و رسمم  چند تا گروه آفتابه شیلنگ زده بودن تنگ برنامه  :اشتباه:  ولی کارشون خیلی شاخ تر شده بود صد درصد کار یه تیم قوی بود  (بازار) :ناراحت: 
توصیه اکیده من ، البته نظر خودمه ها ....بنظرم ایده هاتونو تو بازار سرچ نکنید *اصلا ابدا*
یه دلیل محکمتر دارم که بازار اینکارو میکنه...
اگه یادتون باشه یه قسمت داشت بازار به اسم درخواست برنامه (ترجمه دقیق تر : ایده دزدی )
الان این قسمت فک کنم حذف شده و دیگه از موتور جستجو شون چیزایی رو که بخوان بدست میارن ، پس حواستون باشه  :چشمک:

----------


## abbasalim

بهتره تهمت بی خود نزنین ما ها که برنامه نویس کوچیک هستیم اینقدر پروژه رو سرمون ریخته که فکر این چیزا نکنیم حالا برنامه نویس های شاخی مثل بچه های بازار میشنن ایده های من و تو رو میدزدن؟ اصلا عقلانی نیست اینکار همینطور که ایده به ذهن شما خورده (که معمولا از نگاه به برنامه های خارجی میخوره) به ذهن یه عده دیگه هم خورده و رفتن ساختنش 




> «یا ایُّهَا الَّذینَ آمَنُوا اجْتَنِبُوا کَثیرا مِنَ الظَّنِّ انَّ بَعْضَ الظَّنِّ اثْمٌ»
> 
> (سوره حجرات، آیه 12 )  اى گروه مؤمنین، اجتناب کنید از بسیارى از گمان به درستى که بعضى از گمانها گناه است.

----------


## abbasalim

> بهتره تهمت بی خود نزنین ما ها که برنامه نویس کوچیک هستیم اینقدر پروژه رو سرمون ریخته که فکر این چیزا نکنیم حالا برنامه نویس های شاخی مثل بچه های بازار میشنن ایده های من و تو رو میدزدن؟ اصلا عقلانی نیست اینکار همینطور که ایده به ذهن شما خورده (که معمولا از نگاه به برنامه های خارجی میخوره) به ذهن یه عده دیگه هم خورده و رفتن ساختنش


در ضمن مایکت رو بهشون ایمیل بدین واستون همونروز یا فرداش تایید میکنن وگرنه باید چندوقتی صبر کنید

----------


## badname

> بهتره تهمت بی خود نزنین ما ها که برنامه نویس کوچیک هستیم اینقدر پروژه رو سرمون ریخته که فکر این چیزا نکنیم حالا برنامه نویس های شاخی مثل بچه های بازار میشنن ایده های من و تو رو میدزدن؟ اصلا عقلانی نیست اینکار همینطور که ایده به ذهن شما خورده *(که معمولا از نگاه به برنامه های خارجی میخوره)* به ذهن یه عده دیگه هم خورده و رفتن ساختنش


ایده ای که ما داشتیم نمونه خارجی نداشته و نمیتونسته داشته باشه ، ایده ای خاص بوده ...
بعدشم طبق اون دوخط آخری که اون بالا توضیح دادم  (اگه یادتون باشه یه قسمت داشت بازار به اسم درخواست برنامه (ترجمه دقیق تر : ایده دزدی )
الان این قسمت فک کنم حذف شده و دیگه از موتور جستجو شون چیزایی رو که بخوان بدست میارن ، پس حواستون باشه )، کاملا مطابقت داره با حرف هایی که زدم

----------


## haniiii

> ایده ای که ما داشتیم نمونه خارجی نداشته و نمیتونسته داشته باشه ، ایده ای خاص بوده ...
> بعدشم طبق اون دوخط آخری که اون بالا توضیح دادم  (اگه یادتون باشه یه قسمت داشت بازار به اسم درخواست برنامه (ترجمه دقیق تر : ایده دزدی )
> الان این قسمت فک کنم حذف شده و دیگه از موتور جستجو شون چیزایی رو که بخوان بدست میارن ، پس حواستون باشه )، کاملا مطابقت داره با حرف هایی که زدم


کاری به اینکه بازار اینکارو میکنه یا نه ندارم ... اما اینکار عملی  نیست ! ... روزی n بار سرچ میشه واژه های مختلف ... اصلا نمیشه این تعداد  رو چک کرد ... 

+ اون بخشی که میگی حذف شده هنوزم تو بازار هست ...

----------


## badname

> کاری به اینکه بازار اینکارو میکنه یا نه ندارم ... اما اینکار عملی  نیست ! ... روزی n بار سرچ میشه واژه های مختلف ... اصلا نمیشه این تعداد  رو چک کرد ... 
> 
> + اون بخشی که میگی حذف شده هنوزم تو بازار هست ...


چرا میشه چک کرد شما که برنامه نویسی باید بدونی خیلی راحت میشه سرچ ها رو دسته بندی کرده ، بعدش مواردی که هست رو ازش کم کرد ، باقی مونده = چیزایی که نیست تو بازار ، با یه نگاه به اون لیست خیلی راحت میشه فهمید مردم چیا لازم دارن دنبال چی میگردن و  به چی فکر میکنن . این عملیه  و خیلی کاربردی !
+اون بخشم اگه باشه چیزی رو عوض نمیکنه ( تو آپدیت جدیدش گشتم پیدا نکردم )

----------


## badname

من اومدم داستانمو گفتم ( *البته دوستان اشاره کردن داغ دلم تازه شد* ) ، عبرتی باشه ... مشکلی که برای من پیش اومد برای شما پیش نیاد ، نه با حرفای من بازار سیاست کاریشو عوض میکنه ، نه به شما جایزه میدن با حمایت ازش نه به من

*احتیاط شرط عقل است*

----------


## c0mmander

> من اومدم داستانمو گفتم ( *البته دوستان اشاره کردن داغ دلم تازه شد* ) ، عبرتی باشه ... مشکلی که برای من پیش اومد برای شما پیش نیاد ، نه با حرفای من بازار سیاست کاریشو عوض میکنه ، نه به شما جایزه میدن با حمایت ازش نه به من
> 
> *احتیاط شرط عقل است*


داخل اون تایپک ایده های بود که دوستان میگفتن کسی که یک ایده به ذهنش میرسه باید از روش کپی کردو...
 حالا زیاد خودتو ناراحت نکن.. پیش میاد تازشم اگر برنامه جدید باشه بعد از گذاشتن برنامت هم میتونن خیلی سریع راحت ازش نمونه می گذارند روی بازار!
 نه یکی بلکه چندتا چه نیازی به این همه زحمت بیشتر نیست.
------------
اما این که میگی قابلیت جستجوی سرچ های جدید بله این داخل خیلی از سایت ها پیاده شده اولین بار هم توسط گوگل نامرد (دزد دلار های ما) پیاده سازی انجام شده اما الان خیلی از سایت ها به همین صورت هستند.
------------

----------


## milad00007

الان واقعا منگیج شدم نه سرج بزنم تو بازار نه میدونم چی درسته چی غلط  :افسرده: 

دوستان حالا یه سوال دیگه ، بنظرتون برنامه های درون پرداخت کسی میخره ؟ مثلا اگه 10 هزار دانلود داشته باشه 100 نفر اونو نمیخرن از داخل برنامه ؟

----------


## badname

> داخل اون تایپک ایده های بود که دوستان میگفتن کسی که یک ایده به ذهنش میرسه باید از روش کپی کردو...
>  حالا زیاد خودتو ناراحت نکن.. پیش میاد تازشم اگر برنامه جدید باشه بعد از گذاشتن برنامت هم میتونن خیلی سریع راحت ازش نمونه می گذارند روی بازار!
>  نه یکی بلکه چندتا چه نیازی به این همه زحمت بیشتر نیست.
> ------------
> اما این که میگی قابلیت جستجوی سرچ های جدید بله این داخل خیلی از سایت ها پیاده شده اولین بار هم توسط گوگل نامرد (دزد دلار های ما) پیاده سازی انجام شده اما الان خیلی از سایت ها به همین صورت هستند.
> ------------


من جزو اونایی بودم که گفتم اگه بتونی بهتر از دیگران پیاده کنی برنده ای ... با این مشکلی نیست ... من بعد از اون قضیه به رقابت دست زدمو از 2 تاشون پیشی گرفتم الان تو برترین های اون بخش دومم 
بحث اصلی من قابلیت جستجوئه ، میگم هست همچین چیزی ، بعضیا اومدن گفتن تهمت نزنید ، یا اینکار شدنی نیست تو n تا جستجو
بازخورداشون برام عجیب بود  :چشمک:

----------


## badname

> الان واقعا منگیج شدم نه سرج بزنم تو بازار نه میدونم چی درسته چی غلط 
> 
> دوستان حالا یه سوال دیگه ، بنظرتون برنامه های درون پرداخت کسی میخره ؟ مثلا اگه 10 هزار دانلود داشته باشه 100 نفر اونو نمیخرن از داخل برنامه ؟


یه راه ساده هست سرچ نکن تو بازار ( البته فقط برای ایده های ناب )
بستگی داره چی توی محتوایی که میخوای بفروشی هست.
اگه به راحتی جمعش کرده باشی یا بهتر بگم راحت بشه گیرش آورد ... فروش خوبی نخواهی داشت 
اگه اینجوری باشه 
10.000 تا دانلود 150 ، 200 تا فروش داشته باشی احتمالا ، درصدی که بازار ازش کم میکنه هم حساب کن  :لبخند گشاده!:  
 ( بازم میگم بستگی به محتوای فروشیتون داره )

----------


## c0mmander

> الان واقعا منگیج شدم نه سرج بزنم تو بازار نه میدونم چی درسته چی غلط 
> 
> دوستان حالا یه سوال دیگه ، بنظرتون برنامه های درون پرداخت کسی میخره ؟ مثلا اگه 10 هزار دانلود داشته باشه 100 نفر اونو نمیخرن از داخل برنامه ؟


نه هنگ نکن راحت باش هر جستجویی که میخوای هم داخل گوگل هم داخل سایت ها انجام بده.
 فقط باید با چشم باز کار کنی اگر دیدی نمونه ای داره باید ویژگی های اون رو بررسی کنی ببنی مال تو باید چطوری باشه .. 
بعدم فقط با گذاشتن یک برنامه داخل سایت های فروش که کار تموم نمیشه! باید یک وبلاگی برنامه ت داشته باشه که داخل جستجو های گوگل برنامه رو معرفی کرده باشه باید یک وب سایت رسمی داشته باشه. 
اگر به کاربر ایرانی باشه اره :D ضد حاله براش که میزنه رایگان بعد میبینه پولیه بی خیال میشه. اینم زیاد پیش میاد اما پرداخت داخل برنامه هم ویژگی های خودشو داره اما اگر هی برنامه قرار باشه به اینترنت وصل بشه هی بیاد تایید بشه زیاد فکر نمی کنم استقبال بشه چون می خوای برنامه رو به مرد م بفروشی و باید مصرف کننده هم باید فکر کنه که داری بهش شخصیت میگذاری . شاید چند نفر پیدا بشن از طریقی بخوان کرک کنن یا دور بزنن اما خیلی این افراد کم هستند و اصلا ارزشی ندارند.

----------


## abbasegold

دوستان من با badname موافقم و پیشنهاد می کنم حداقل برای محکم کاری ایده هاتون رو تو بازار و مارکتهای دیگه سرچ نکنید.

----------


## abbasegold

دوستان آیا کسی از داخل ایران تونسته توی گوگل پلی برنامه غیر رایگان رجیستر کنه ؟
من برای این قضیه تحقیقات زیادی انجام دادم ولی هنوز به نتیجه قابل اجرایی نرسیده ام. 
ممنون میشم اگر تجربیاتی دارید در اختیار دیگران هم قرار بدید ...

----------


## raha_jon

> دوستان من با badname موافقم و پیشنهاد می کنم حداقل برای محکم کاری ایده هاتون رو تو بازار و مارکتهای دیگه سرچ نکنید.


اره درسته منم با همین وش جلو میرم واسه جستجو می تونیم دامین مارکتو به موتورجستجو بدیم و کلمه ی مورد نظر را به صورت دقیق جستجو کنیم.

----------


## milad00007

> دوستان آیا کسی از داخل ایران تونسته توی گوگل پلی برنامه غیر رایگان رجیستر کنه ؟
> من برای این قضیه تحقیقات زیادی انجام دادم ولی هنوز به نتیجه قابل اجرایی نرسیده ام. 
> ممنون میشم اگر تجربیاتی دارید در اختیار دیگران هم قرار بدید ...


سلام من دیدم برنامه های ایرانی که تو گوگل پلی هستن : 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...nk.shekarestan

ولی هرچی میگردم ایمیل این دوستان رو پیدا نمیکنم که راهنمایی کنن در این مورد

----------


## mf2009

> الان واقعا منگیج شدم نه سرج بزنم تو بازار نه میدونم چی درسته چی غلط 
> 
> دوستان حالا یه سوال دیگه ، بنظرتون برنامه های درون پرداخت کسی میخره ؟ مثلا اگه 10 هزار دانلود داشته باشه 100 نفر اونو نمیخرن از داخل برنامه ؟


برنامه های درون پرداخت که برای من خوب بودن البته باید محیط برنامه جذاب باشه و طوری طراحی کنی که کاربر همه جای برنامه رو بتونه ببینه ولی نتونه بازش کنه  :شیطان:  اینجوری وسوسه میشه که بخره مثلا یه جا بزن با روش القای ذهنی یا مثلا اسرار پنهانی یا امصال این جملات بعد وقتی کاربر بخاد وارد اون قسمت ها بشه دیالوگ خرید براش بیاد اینجوری خیلی وسوسه میشه بخره بعد قیمت رو هم معقول بزار اگه کاربری خاست بخره به خاطر قیمت منصرف نشه  :لبخند گشاده!: 
برای من به ازای هر ده هزار تا دانلود تقریبا 800 تومن فروش داره

----------


## hamedjj

> دوستان آیا کسی از داخل ایران تونسته توی گوگل پلی برنامه غیر رایگان رجیستر کنه ؟
> من برای این قضیه تحقیقات زیادی انجام دادم ولی هنوز به نتیجه قابل اجرایی نرسیده ام. 
> ممنون میشم اگر تجربیاتی دارید در اختیار دیگران هم قرار بدید ...


درباره گوگل پلی و کلا مارکت های جهانی سوالی دارین در این تاپیک بپرسید
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?428588

برای انتشار برنامه های رایگان شما فقط نیاز به یه ویزا یا مستر هدیه دارید که 25 دلار توش باشه .. همین
اما برای انتشار برنامه های غیر رایگان و به اصطلاح پولی شما دارید از سیستم پرداخت گوگل استفاده میکنید (گوگل والت) .. پس گوگل از شما میخواد حساب خودتون را مرچنت (تلفظ را نمیدونم) کنید ... یعنی قبض ، کارت شناسایی ، و آدرس کارت خودتون را براشون ارسال کنید تا تایید بشه (مثل بازار و بقیه مارکت ها)
ولی شما میتونید برنامه های خودتون را رایگان منتشر کنید و از سیستم پرداخت درون برنامه ای سایر سایت ها استفاده کنید.
در اون صورت مشکلی ندارید .
البته اینم بگم که بقیه مارکت ها از این دنگ و فنگ ها ندارند و با یه ویزا یا مستر یا پی پال و ... کار میکنند و اطلاعات نمی خواهند ... البته بعضی ها هم میخواهند که باز هم نگران نباشید .. فقط چند تا مارکت ایرانی ها را تحریم کردند که بدبختی اینه همشون بزرگترین ها هستند (گوگل پلی ، آمازون و ... )

----------


## Rezaguitar

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.من قصد دارم محتوای نرم افزارم رو مثل برنامه های خبری آپدیت کنم.
اگر بخوام نرم افزار به صورت remote به دیتابیس وصل بشه باید چه جوری به دیتابیس کانکت بشم؟ آیا امکان استفاده از SQLite به صورت remote هست؟و اگر نه چه راهی برای انجام این کار وجود داره؟

----------


## poorman

> سلام دوستان خسته نباشید.من قصد دارم محتوای نرم افزارم رو مثل برنامه های خبری آپدیت کنم.
> اگر بخوام نرم افزار به صورت remote به دیتابیس وصل بشه باید چه جوری به دیتابیس کانکت بشم؟ آیا امکان استفاده از SQLite به صورت remote هست؟و اگر نه چه راهی برای انجام این کار وجود داره؟


سلام

برای سوال های تخصصی تون تاپیک با عنوان مناسب بزنید

اینجا برای بحث و گفتگوئه دوست عزیز

----------


## poorman

آقا اون یکی وبلاگی که برنامه های رایگان میذاشت زده که میخواد لینک ها رو حذف کنه 

من یکی دیگه هم پیدا کردم، البته 20 روزی میشه که فعالیت نداشته وبلاگش

http://androidirani.rozfa.com/

----------


## raha_jon

میگن و لی عمل نمی کنن من چند بار گزارش داده ام هم به مدیریت وبلاگ و هم فیلت.ر
اما هنوز 
...

----------


## ali-star

سلام دوستان
یه سوال داشتم خواستم بدونم بهترین راه پرداخت هزینه نرم افزار از روش پرداخت درون برنامه ای هست یا به طور مستقیم؟
با توجه به تجربیات خودتون شما کدوم روش رو انتخاب می کنید از کدوم روش کاربران بیشتری نرم افزارتون رو خریدن؟

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام دوستان
> یه سوال داشتم خواستم بدونم بهترین راه پرداخت هزینه نرم افزار از روش پرداخت درون برنامه ای هست یا به طور مستقیم؟
> با توجه به تجربیات خودتون شما کدوم روش رو انتخاب می کنید از کدوم روش کاربران بیشتری نرم افزارتون رو خریدن؟


پرداخت درون برنامه ای :
چون کاربر برنامه را دانلود و نصب میکنه و اگر از محیط برنامه و مطالب خوشش آمد برنامه را خریداری میکنه
همچنین خیالتون راحته اگر برنامه بر روی دستگاه شخص کرش شد ، پولی براش پرداخت نکرده و به احتمال زیاد یک ستاره به شما نمیدهد
از بحث بازاریابی هم بگیم که با پرداخت درون برنامه ای راحت میتونید یا نشان دادن مطالب و زیبایی کار خود مخاطب را نیازمند به خرید برنامه بکنید و این در خرید مستقیم وجود ندارد

----------


## aminbir

سلام دوستان، امروز عصر یه ایمیل از طرف بازار برام اومد

سلام. ربات  بازار رفتار مشکوکی را درخصوص ثبت نظرات مرتبط با برنامه‌های گروه شما  مشاهده کرده است. اگر این روند ادامه یابد، ناچار به حذف تمامی برنامه‌ها و  قطع همکاری خواهیم شد.
  با احترام،
بازار

__________
ظاهرا چیز خاصی نبوده

دقایقی  پیش ایمیلی مبنی بر شناسایی رفتار مشکوک در قسمت نظرات حساب کاربری شما،  توسط روبات بازار ارسال گردید. شوربختانه این ایمیل به دلیل اشکال فنی در  سیستم پردازش حساب‌های کاربری ما در کافه‌بازار تولید و ارسال شده است.  بدین‌وسیله از شما پوزش می‌خواهیم و به شما اطمینان می‌دهیم که مشکلی در  حساب کاربری شما وجود ندارد.
  با احترام،
مزدک پاکزاد
مدیر محصول کافه‌بازار

----------


## poorman

آقا 2 روز دیگه جام جهانی شروع میشه

هرکی هنوز نرم افزار جام جهانی نساخته دست به کار بشه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام دوستان، امروز عصر یه ایمیل از طرف بازار برام اومد
> 
> سلام. ربات  بازار رفتار مشکوکی را درخصوص ثبت نظرات مرتبط با برنامه‌های گروه شما  مشاهده کرده است. اگر این روند ادامه یابد، ناچار به حذف تمامی برنامه‌ها و  قطع همکاری خواهیم شد.
>   با احترام،
> بازار
> 
> __________
> ظاهرا چیز خاصی نبوده
> 
> ...


این ایمیل برای بیشتر کاربران بازار به اشتباه فرستاده شد
مسئله مهمی نیست

----------


## badname

> آقا 2 روز دیگه جام جهانی شروع میشه
> 
> هرکی هنوز نرم افزار جام جهانی نساخته دست به کار بشه


چند ماه پیش اومدیم بزنیم شونصدتا زده بودن ، دیگه حسش نیود ، چیز خاصی ام نداشت آخه

----------


## raha_jon

سلام این چیه ؟
برنامه هام خیلی ساده هستن!
"
سلام.
  ربات بازار رفتار مشکوکی را درخصوص ثبت نظرات مرتبط با برنامه‌های گروه شما  مشاهده کرده است. اگر این روند ادامه یابد، ناچار به حذف تمامی برنامه‌ها و قطع  همکاری خواهیم شد."

بعدش یکی دیگه میگه حساب کاربری شما هیچ مشلی ندارد.

----------


## poorman

3 تا پست قبل، حامد جان توضیح دادن

این ایمیل واسه همه توسعه دهندگان بازار به اشتباه فرستاده شده

----------


## dasssnj

داشتم سکته را می زدما ! این بازار دیوونه است . (در ضمن من که اصلا توی بازار به عنوان برنامه نویس ثبت نام نکرده بودم !!! کاربر عادی بودم.  :متفکر: )

 :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر: 

 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## hey you

قدیم دمو که میذاشتیم میومد تو بخش تازه ها. حتی هنوز چندتا از دمو ها پیش برنامه ها تو بخش بندیا هست. ولی جدیداً دمو که می زاریم رو هواس. بازار هم می گه تو هیچ بخشی نمیره باید لینکشو بزاری تو برنامه اصلی!
من نمی دونم الان که برنامه رفته به هزارتوی بازار و کسی نمی تونه بره و ببینه، خب مسلماً دمو رو هم نمی تونه ببینه دیگه.
هر روز دارن عرصه رو تنگ تر میکنن

----------


## raha_jon

نظرات بازار

سلام و ادب آیا روباتی چیزی می تونه خود سرانه به بعضی از برنامه ها نظر بده چون من یکی را گذاشته ام ساده هم هست 
اما مثل اینکه ی دستگاهی ویروسی داره به برنامه ام یک ستاره ای میده و در قسمت نظرات از بخش توسعه دهنده چیزی مشاهده نمی شود لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## poorman

> قدیم دمو که میذاشتیم میومد تو بخش تازه ها. حتی هنوز چندتا از دمو ها پیش برنامه ها تو بخش بندیا هست. ولی جدیداً دمو که می زاریم رو هواس. بازار هم می گه تو هیچ بخشی نمیره باید لینکشو بزاری تو برنامه اصلی!
> من نمی دونم الان که برنامه رفته به هزارتوی بازار و کسی نمی تونه بره و ببینه، خب مسلماً دمو رو هم نمی تونه ببینه دیگه.
> هر روز دارن عرصه رو تنگ تر میکنن


من فک میکنم دیگه کم کم باید دمو گذاشتن رو کنار بذاریم، داره منسوخ میشه و به نظر شخصی من این کار، کاربر پسند نیست

یعنی من خودم حال و حوصله ندارم برم دمو دانلود کنم، بعد اگه خوب بود برم اصلی رو بخرم 

الان پرداخت درون برنامه ای، خیلی بهتر از دمو داره عمل میکنه، و خیلی بیشتر به نظرم جواب میده

----------


## poorman

> نظرات بازار
> 
> سلام و ادب آیا روباتی چیزی می تونه خود سرانه به بعضی از برنامه ها نظر بده چون من یکی را گذاشته ام ساده هم هست 
> اما مثل اینکه ی دستگاهی ویروسی داره به برنامه ام یک ستاره ای میده و در قسمت نظرات از بخش توسعه دهنده چیزی مشاهده نمی شود لطفا کمک کنید


سلام، خیلی بعیده همچین مشکلی پیش بیاد، چون هر حساب کاربری یه بار میتونه نظر بده، و تا حالا هم همچین مشکلاتی نبوده

شاید برنامتون روی گوشی خطا داره، یا کارایی لازم رو نداره که یک ستاره میدن 

چیه برنامتون مگه ؟

----------


## raha_jon

برنامه ی دینی هست نه اصلا تو قسمت نظرات چیزی دیده نمی شه.

----------


## poorman

توی قسمت نظرات برنامه که تا دو روز چیزی نشون نمیده

شما باید برید توی پنل خودتون، بعد برید توی صفحه برنامتون، قسمت نظرات رو بزنید

اونجا نظرات رو میتونید ببینید

----------


## hey you

برنامه ای که پولی هست رو می شه درون پرداختی کرد؟

----------


## haniiii

> برنامه ای که پولی هست رو می شه درون پرداختی کرد؟


شدنش میشه ولی بازار یه بررسی انجام میده و باید موافقت کنه ...

----------


## dasssnj

دوستان من چجوری باید آواتار بزارم؟ هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم!

----------


## haniiii

> دوستان من چجوری باید آواتار بزارم؟ هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم!


https://barnamenevis.org/profile.php?do=editavatar

----------


## raha_jon

> توی قسمت نظرات برنامه که تا دو روز چیزی نشون نمیده
> 
> شما باید برید توی پنل خودتون، بعد برید توی صفحه برنامتون، قسمت نظرات رو بزنید
> 
> اونجا نظرات رو میتونید ببینید


منم دقیقا این کارو می کنم اما متسفانه این یک ستاره های نمایش داده نمی شه و یکی دوتاش هم که قبلا داده بودن اونو را مشاهده می کنم.

----------


## haniiii

> منم دقیقا این کارو می کنم اما متسفانه این یک ستاره های نمایش داده نمی شه و یکی دوتاش هم که قبلا داده بودن اونو را مشاهده می کنم.


دوست عزیز اگر نظر بدون متن بزارن تو قسمت نظرات نمیاد ...

----------


## raha_jon

> دوست عزیز اگر نظر بدون متن بزارن تو قسمت نظرات نمیاد ...


واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hey you

دوستان تورو خدا برنامه هاتونو هزارتومن و دو تومن قرار ندید. واقعا داره زحماتمون به فنا می ره.
با هزار تومن آلوچه هم نمی دن.
دو تومن هم که شارژ ایرانسله که به سه روز هم نمی رسه
من برنامه هامو 5000 گذاشتم
خدایی جواب هم گرفتم
کاربرای عزیز وقتی ببینن همه ی قیمت ها بالا رفته، متوجه می شن که اینجا هم تورم دخالت داشته. مثل بنزین مثل کرایه تاکسی مثل اجناس مغازه

من واقعا نمی دونم وقتی اون عزیزی که میاد برنامشو می زاره پونصد تومن چه فکری می کنه. ارزش کار و برنامه نویس و دانش و همه چی رو زیر سوال می بره

با تشکر از همه ی اساتید اینجا. ببخشید اگه پُر چونگی کردم.

----------


## mf2009

> دوستان تورو خدا برنامه هاتونو هزارتومن و دو تومن قرار ندید. واقعا داره زحماتمون به فنا می ره.
> با هزار تومن آلوچه هم نمی دن.
> دو تومن هم که شارژ ایرانسله که به سه روز هم نمی رسه
> من برنامه هامو 5000 گذاشتم
> خدایی جواب هم گرفتم
> کاربرای عزیز وقتی ببینن همه ی قیمت ها بالا رفته، متوجه می شن که اینجا هم تورم دخالت داشته. مثل بنزین مثل کرایه تاکسی مثل اجناس مغازه
> 
> من واقعا نمی دونم وقتی اون عزیزی که میاد برنامشو می زاره پونصد تومن چه فکری می کنه. ارزش کار و برنامه نویس و دانش و همه چی رو زیر سوال می بره
> 
> با تشکر از همه ی اساتید اینجا. ببخشید اگه پُر چونگی کردم.


منم با نظرت موافقم ولی جدیدا بازار رو نگاه کنید شده کلا پر از برنامه بی کیفیت یارو یک استایل درست میکنه باهاش 50 تا برنامه منتشر میکنه اسمشم میذاره برنامه نویس باز اون خوبه یک گروه هست دانیلو از سورس آماده تو نت استفاده کرده هر دو روز یه برنامه منتشر میکنه من که بودم خجالت میکشیدم به خدا  :گیج:

----------


## raha_jon

ماها که به این حد نرسیده ایم برنامه های حرفه ای بسازیم شایدم اصلا نرسیم!

واقعا بهتره کم کم قیمت برنامه ها بره بالا 
باید خودمون به خودمونارش بدیم نه کس دیگه!

----------


## hey you

چیزی که آزار دهنده س، خرید کردنِ بعضی توسعه دهنده های نسبتاً عزیز از برنامه های آدمه و نظر دادن های کوبنده و مخرب اوناس !!!
خدارو شکر خانم احمدی جای حق نشسته و گوشزد لازم رو داد. ما هم با زرنگ بازی و یه دستی زنی مُچگیری کردیم...
یادش بخیر برنامه، شماره سوم از لیست پرفروش های هفته بود. توو هفته اول. روند خیلی خوبی داشت و همینجوری داشت میومد بالا که برنامه ی چهارم که ماه ها برنامه ی چهارم پرفروش های هفته بود، با یه نظر تخریب کننده بعد از نود تا نظر خوب، برنامه رو به قعر لیست فرستاد...
بازار هم که دمش گرم موقعی که می خوایم نظرای خوب رو نشون بده، نمیده. موقعی که نمی خوایم نظرای بد رو نشون بده، صاف میاره میذاره جزو اون دوتا نظری که همه دارن میبینن
ولی در کل یه سری عزیزان که اسم نمی خوام ببرم به جای اینکه راه رو واسه آدم هموار کنن، بدتر چوب لای چرخ میشن ...
دوستان، هممون می دونیم وقتی یه برنامه تازه داره پا میگیره و هنوز توو بخش تازه هاس، با یه نظر منفیِ کوبنده و مخرب (از اونا که هر چی به طرف پیام میفرستی داداش بیا اصلا نصف سودش مال تو ولی نظر الکی ای که دادی پاک کن، انگار نه انگار) چقدر می تونه توو فروش برنامه تاثیر بد بذاره و برنامه رو بفرسته به اونجا که عرب نی انداخت...

الان پیش خودتون میگید این بچه هر موقع پُست می ذاره، غُر می زنه.

توو دلم مونده بود. شرمنده.

----------


## badname

کسی میدونه درصدی که بازار از فروش برنامه ها برمیداره دقیقا چقدره ؟ :متفکر:

----------


## badname

> چیزی که آزار دهنده س، خرید کردنِ بعضی توسعه دهنده های نسبتاً عزیز از برنامه های آدمه و نظر دادن های کوبنده و مخرب اوناس !!!
> خدارو شکر خانم احمدی جای حق نشسته و گوشزد لازم رو داد. ما هم با زرنگ بازی و یه دستی زنی مُچگیری کردیم...
> یادش بخیر برنامه، شماره سوم از لیست پرفروش های هفته بود. توو هفته اول. روند خیلی خوبی داشت و همینجوری داشت میومد بالا که برنامه ی چهارم که ماه ها برنامه ی چهارم پرفروش های هفته بود، با یه نظر تخریب کننده بعد از نود تا نظر خوب، برنامه رو به قعر لیست فرستاد...
> بازار هم که دمش گرم موقعی که می خوایم نظرای خوب رو نشون بده، نمیده. موقعی که نمی خوایم نظرای بد رو نشون بده، صاف میاره میذاره جزو اون دوتا نظری که همه دارن میبینن
> ولی در کل یه سری عزیزان که اسم نمی خوام ببرم به جای اینکه راه رو واسه آدم هموار کنن، بدتر چوب لای چرخ میشن ...
> دوستان، هممون می دونیم وقتی یه برنامه تازه داره پا میگیره و هنوز توو بخش تازه هاس، با یه نظر منفیِ کوبنده و مخرب (از اونا که هر چی به طرف پیام میفرستی داداش بیا اصلا نصف سودش مال تو ولی نظر الکی ای که دادی پاک کن، انگار نه انگار) چقدر می تونه توو فروش برنامه تاثیر بد بذاره و برنامه رو بفرسته به اونجا که عرب نی انداخت...
> 
> الان پیش خودتون میگید این بچه هر موقع پُست می ذاره، غُر می زنه.
> 
> توو دلم مونده بود. شرمنده.


حق با شماست منم روزای اول که گذاشته بودم ، 4 پنج تا نظر چرت و الکی و کاملا مشخص بود از طرف کیاست خیلی آورد پایین مارو ، فرض کنید 50 تا ستاره داشتیم 20 تاش 1 ستاره خورده بود  :قهقهه: 
ولی کاربرای واقعی بیشتر از چندتا رقیب بودن ، به کمک خدا بعد از سه هفته برنامه 1000 تا 5 ستاره داره ، همه ام راضی هستن ، اون 20 تا ام دیگه مهم نیست  :شیطان:

----------


## mf2009

> کسی میدونه درصدی که بازار از فروش برنامه ها برمیداره دقیقا چقدره ؟


سلام خودش میگه 30 درصد ولی شما اگه پول مالیات هم کم کنی از هر صد هزار تومن بیشتر از 60 تومن گیرت نمیاد  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## raha_jon

حالا که بحث نظرات هم اینجا باز شده منم سوالی دارم متاسفانه هنوز به جواب نرسیده ام !!

به برنامه ی منم نظرات یک ستاره ای میدن تا بی ارزش نشان داده بشه رایگان گذاشته ام!
و جالب اینکه حدود 99 درصد از یک ستاره ای ها یک حرف هم ندارن برا گفتم همین جوری یعنی آنها کی ها هستن؟؟؟؟؟
به بازار هم ایمیل زدم گفتن که حذف میشن!!
چه کنیم حالا؟

----------


## dasssnj

دوستان من می تونم یه بازی تو سبک tower defence بسازم و با andengine خیلی کار کردم ولی مشکل اصلی گرافیک برنامس که از کد زدن واجب تره. شمایی که بازی ساختی گرافیکش را چجوری ساختی ؟ خودت ساختی؟ گرافیست داری؟ من چی کار کنم حالا؟ یه خط راست هم بلد نیستم بکشم .چه برسه ...  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## hosseinaryai

اوووومممم .. خب یه سوالی برام پیش اومده .. از یکی از بچه شنیده بودم مایی که تو ایران هستیم و برنامه ها رو به صورت غیر قانونی داریم (یعنی کرکشون کردیم مثلن ویژوال استودیو) اگه با اینا برنامه بنویسیم و بذاریم توی مارکت های جهانی بلاک میشیم چون یه سری سیستم های امنیتی ای دارن که تشخیص میدن ما از نسخه ی غیر قانونی نرم افزار استفاده کردیم .. می خواستم ببینم این موضوع صحت داره ؟

----------


## badname

> اوووومممم .. خب یه سوالی برام پیش اومده .. از یکی از بچه شنیده بودم مایی که تو ایران هستیم و برنامه ها رو به صورت غیر قانونی داریم (یعنی کرکشون کردیم مثلن ویژوال استودیو) اگه با اینا برنامه بنویسیم و بذاریم توی مارکت های جهانی بلاک میشیم چون یه سری سیستم های امنیتی ای دارن که تشخیص میدن ما از نسخه ی غیر قانونی نرم افزار استفاده کردیم .. می خواستم ببینم این موضوع صحت داره ؟


بله این موضوع صحت داره ، منتحی درباره نرم افزاری که شما استفاده میکنی نمیدونم ، Catia برا نقشه کشیه واسه خودرو ساز های جهانی اگه نقشه بکشی بفرستی قبول نمیکنن ، چون کل برنامه های موجود کرک شده ست ، تو ایران فقط شرکت های خودرو سازی اصلشو دارن چون واقعا گرونه  :شیطان:

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

سلام يه سوال داشتم كه براش تاپيك زدم و حذف شد ميشه جواب بدين اينجا ؟
من جاوا بلد نيستم سي پلاس پلاسو بلدم ولي مسلط نيستم برنامم اين بود كه تابستون سي پلاس ديتل رو بخونم به زبان انگليسي ولي حالا ميخام علاوه بر اون برنامه نويسي اندرويد هم انجام بدم ولي جاوا بلد نيستم 
چيكار كنم بايد جاوارو ياد بگيرم ؟ چه جاوايي ؟ يه كتاب هست learn java for android devlopment ولي ٧٨٠ صفحه هست كتاب جاوا از اين كمتره كتاب امةزش اندرويد ٢٦٠ صفحه هست اونوقت من بيام ٨٠٠ صفحه جاواشو ياد بگيرم ؟ 
لطفا كمكم كنيد و بگين بهترين و ساده ترين راه چيه ؟

----------


## dasssnj

همشو بخون  :قهقهه:  منم خوندم  :گریه:

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

همشو بخونم ؟ كتابش هم گرونه ٢٨٠ هزار تومنه حوصله ي ebook هم ندارم  ترجمه شدش نيومده ايا ؟؟

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

اقا اسم اين جاوا كه بايد ياد بگيرم چيه ؟ ميرم يك كتاب ترجمه ميگيرم ميتونين معرفي كنين ؟ يه كتاب فارسي ترجمه شده كه ٣٠٠ - ٤٠٠ صفحه بيشتر نباشه و بي ربط هم نباشه و تمامي مبحث هايي كه نيازه رو ياد داده باشه 
ممنون

----------


## poorman

آقا بیخیال کی حوصله داره بره 600-700 صفحه جاوا رو بخونه 

بیشترش اصلا لازم نمیشه توی اندروید

البته اگه شما وقت زیاد داری و میخوای خیلی پایه ای یاد بگیری، خیلی هم خوبه جاوا رو کامل یاد داشته باشی

اما اگر نه و هدف اصلی اندروید هست، شما که سی پلاس کار کردی، جاوا زبونش خیلی شبیه سی هست. کار با متغیر و کلاس و تابع و if و for و آرایه و اینا رو یاد داشته باشی، هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد واست

هرجا که نیاز بود چیزی رو یاد بگیری، میری یاد میگیری

مثلا کار با رشته ها، در حالت عادی نیاز نمیشه، اگه نیاز شد میری یاد میگیری توابعش رو توی اندروید

یک سرچ بزنی کلی جواب میاد واسه هر سوالت

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

ميخام جاوارو ياد بگيرم بشينم كتابو بخونم ؟ نه بابا حالم از جاوا بهم ميخوره خاك پاي سي پلاس هم نميشه نميدونم چي بخونم اخه هزار نوع جاوا وجود داره ميشه يه كتاب از يه انتشاراتي معرفي كنين كه مفصل و مفيد باشه ؟

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

راستي يكدوم از اينارو ميخام بخونم كه راه بي افتم به نظرتون ارزش داره ؟ يعني كتاب خوبي هستن يا نه ؟ 
http://pendarepars.com/book/برنامه%E...1#.U44OwPmSySo
http://pendarepars.com/book/آموزش-بر...1#.U44OwPmSySo

----------


## poorman

الان من نفهمیدم میخوای فقط جاوا یاد بگیری یا اندروید میخوای کار کنی شما

اگه میخوای اندروید یاد بگیری، که خب همون راهی که گفتم رو بری خیلی سریعتر توی اندروید به نتیجه میرسی

اما اگه اولویت با جاوا یاد گرفتن هست، دیگه این رو نمیدونم  :لبخند:

----------


## dasssnj

درسته . همه ی کتاب نه ولی خیلی جاهاش لازمه . در ضمن e-book  که راحت تر و کم هزینه تره.
به هر حال به نظر من اول یه کتاب جاوا مقدماتی بخون و بعد یه کتاب اندروید. 
من اندروید با این شروع کردم:  beginng android 4 application development
و برای جاوا هم کتاب جاوا در نت بینز و جاوا برای مهندسین نرم افزار را خوندم.(pdf هست یه سرچ بزنی میاد.)

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

همونطور كه گفتم كار اصليم بازي سازيه براي همين با كامپيوتر بازي سازي ميكنم و نرم افزار نويسي و وقتي پاي كامپيوتر نيستم كتاب ميخونم ميشه لطف كنين يك كتاب فارسي جاوا يا ترجمه شدشو بگين تا بخونم و ياد بگيرم ؟حجمش هم كم باشه راستي xml نيازي به ياد گرفتن داره ؟

----------


## haniiii

کسی خبری از این مسابقه ایرانسل نداره ؟‌... قرار بود ۲۰ خرداد نتایج رو بگن ... هیچ خبری هم تو سایتش نزده ...

----------


## dasssnj

> همونطور كه گفتم كار اصليم بازي سازيه براي همين با كامپيوتر بازي سازي ميكنم و نرم افزار نويسي و وقتي پاي كامپيوتر نيستم كتاب ميخونم ميشه لطف كنين يك كتاب فارسي جاوا يا ترجمه شدشو بگين تا بخونم و ياد بگيرم ؟حجمش هم كم باشه راستي xml نيازي به ياد گرفتن داره ؟


http://etahvil.com/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9%8...7%D9%88%D8%A7/

http://ir-dl.com/pbf-books/android-programming/

البته pdf هستن

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

داداش مثل اينكه منظورمو نميگيري درسته ؟ با موبايل هم هستم نميتونم زياد بنويسم بيخي رفتم تو انجمن جاوا سوالمو پرسيدم شايد اونا جواب بدن 
راستي اين كتاب رو كسي خونده ببينه چطوره حالا انگليسي فارسيش فرقي نميكنه
http://www.naghoospress.ir/bookview.aspx?bookid=1486211

----------


## dasssnj

این کتابی که شما می گی را نه ولی اون کتاب که پایین صفحه پیشنهاد داده من خوندم.  تا حدی کمک کرد.

----------


## dasssnj

راستی اگه می خواین بازی بسازین با موتور Andengine خیلی بازی های خوبی میشه ساخت. البته فکر نمی کنم کتاب براش چاپ شده باشه.

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

هه اند انجين كيلو چنده وقتي انريل ٤ هست ؟ با انريل ميشه بهترين بازي هاي ٢ و ٣ بعدي ساخت تازه مدلينگ و گرافيست هم هستم كلا ميتونم بازي موبايل بسازم الان ميخام موقع بيكاري نرم افزار سازي اندرويد هم ياد بگيرم

----------


## saeed_g21

واقعا چرا باید بالا سرمون چوب باشه ؟

یعنی عادت کردیم ؟؟
یعنی نباشه دلمون میگیره ؟؟

کار پلیس فتا بود یا هر چیز دیگه لینک ها حذف شده 
http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/

----------


## badname

> واقعا چرا باید بالا سرمون چوب باشه ؟
> 
> یعنی عادت کردیم ؟؟
> یعنی نباشه دلمون میگیره ؟؟
> 
> کار پلیس فتا بود یا هر چیز دیگه لینک ها حذف شده 
> http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/


چقدر دیر یادش افتاده ...  :قهقهه: 
برای حمایت از برنامه نویسان ایرانی لینک های دانلود تا 24 ساعت دیگه حذف میشه

----------


## mf2009

> واقعا چرا باید بالا سرمون چوب باشه ؟
> 
> یعنی عادت کردیم ؟؟
> یعنی نباشه دلمون میگیره ؟؟
> 
> کار پلیس فتا بود یا هر چیز دیگه لینک ها حذف شده 
> http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/



نه دوست عزیز حذف نشده همه رو یکجا کذاشته تو انجمن سایت اینم لینکش به پست دوم و سوم و چهارم مراجعه کن همه لینک های نرم افزار های بازاره 
http://lovegf1.rozblog.com/Forum/Catgory/2/Post/31

----------


## dasssnj

> هه اند انجين كيلو چنده وقتي انريل ٤ هست ؟ با انريل ميشه بهترين بازي هاي ٢ و ٣ بعدي ساخت تازه مدلينگ و گرافيست هم هستم كلا ميتونم بازي موبايل بسازم الان ميخام موقع بيكاري نرم افزار سازي اندرويد هم ياد بگيرم


خیلی ها مثل من دوست دارن همه ی بازی شون را کد بزنن تا از برنامه های تحت GUI استفاده کنند. (به قولی کیبورد را بیشتر از موس دوست دارن) :چشمک:

----------


## c0mmander

> هه اند انجين كيلو چنده وقتي انريل ٤ هست ؟ با انريل ميشه بهترين بازي هاي ٢ و ٣ بعدي ساخت تازه مدلينگ و گرافيست هم هستم كلا ميتونم بازي موبايل بسازم الان ميخام موقع بيكاري نرم افزار سازي اندرويد هم ياد بگيرم


اون وقت دوست من شما تاحا تونستی یک حرکت دو بعدی رو هم با Unreal eng4 روی اندروید پیاده کنی؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متعجب: 

این باید لایسنس بشه ها !!!!!! لاسنسشم قضیه فراوان داره  برای ما ایرانی ها ... :متعجب: 

چطوری؟؟؟؟؟ کتابی چیزی هست معرفی کن.

----------


## hamedjj

*عینک مخصوص کامپیوتر*

 با پیشرفت تکنولوژی میزان استفاده از دستگاه های دیجیتال هر روز رو به  افزایش است ما ساعت ها از وقت مان را به خاطر شغل ، تحصیل ، تجارت ،  یادگیری ، بازی و سرگرمی پشت مانیتور دستگاه هایی چون رایانه ، موبایل ،  تبلت و تلوزیون صرف میکنیم و اکثر ما به این مسئله توجه نداریم که تشعشعات  ساطع شده از هر نوع مانیتور حتی مانیتور های LED باعث ضرر به چشم ها خواهند  بود مهم‌ترين عيب مانيتورها احتمال وجود پرتوهاي x و ماوراء ‌بنفش و  پرتوهاي نور مرئي است كه با سرعت، نور زياد را پرتاب مي‌كنند. اين پرتوها  كاملا داخل چشم جذب مي‌شوند.   از مهترین مشکلات پیدا شده در این زمینه  عارضه ای به نام CVS و سندروم بینایی است. CVS مجموعه اي از مشکلات چشمي و  بينايي است كه بر اثر كار با كامپيوتر ايجاد مي شوند. تقريبا سه چهارم  كسانيكه با كامپيوتر كار مي كنند گرفتار اين علائم هستند. از مهمترين علائم  CVS ، خستگي و خشكي چشم، سوزش، اشك ريزش و تاري ديد میباشد.
 برای این مشکلات بهترین راه حل پیدا شده تا به الان توسط شرکتهای بزرگ  آمریکایی مانند GUNNAR ، No Scope و VC Eyewear استفاده از عینک های مخصوص  برای کاربران کامپیوتر و سایر دستگاه های دیجیتال میباشد.
لنزهای  استفاده شده در این عینک ها با استفاده از تکنولوژی پیشرفته iAMP مجهز به  جذب اشعه های مضر و جلوگیری از ورود آن اشعه ها به چشم خواهند شد جالب این  است که حتی این لنزها طوری طراحی شده اند که دید ما را بهبود میبخشند در  نتیجه در دراز مدت استفاده از این عینک ها تاثیر به سزایی برای سلامتی چشم  ما خواهد داشت.از بین این 3 کمپانی شرکت Gunnar و VC Eyewear محصولات خود  را با قیمتی بالا ارائه دادند این در حالی است که شرکت No Scope طبق  نظرسنجی از بین کاربران خود در سطح جهان به این نتیجه رسیدند که کیفیت  محصولات این شرکت تفاوت خاصی با رقبا ندارند فقط شرکت No Scope با قیمتی  بسیار ارزان تر محصول خود را ارائه میدهد


*ویژگی های عینک :*

کاهش بسیار مؤثر در خشکی و خستگی چشمبالا بردن شفافیت و کیفیت دید در حین استفاده از رایانه ، تبلت ، موبایل و تلوزیونبسیار سبک ، راحت ، بدنه باکیفیت مقاوم و ضد آبکاهش اعوجاج رنگ (Distortion)کاهش تبخیر رطوبت چشمافزایش تمرکز نور (Convergence) و کاهش فشار بر عضلات چشم جهت تمرکزفیلتر کردن طیف پر انرژی نورافزایش کنتراستکاهش اثرات بازتابش نور (آنتی رفلکس)

*اندازی فریم :*

ارتفاع : 40 میلی مترفاصله لولا تا لولا = 140 میلی مترپهنای لنز = 75 میلی مترپهنای بریج = 22 میلی مترقالب = 120 میلی متر

*قیمت : 139000 تومان*


 اینها توضیحات وبسایت فروشنده این عینک بود.
 با کمی تحقیق معلومه که توضیحات راجع به عینک منطقیه و برای استفاده کامپیوتر و تبلت و موبایل میباشد
 همچنین به وبسایت کمپانی مادر (No Scope) یه سری زدم و  توضیحات محصول خودشون را خوندم و همچین بخش فروش این عینک را دیدم که قیمت  عینک *19.99* دلار آمریکا بود که با قیمت بالا عاقلانه به نظر میرسه.
 در سایت مادر که عده ی زیادی از این عینک تعریف کردند
 از شما عزیزان خواهشمندم اگر کسی این عینک را ازهمین وبسایت  تهیه کرده نظر خودش را درباره این عینک بده که آیا مفید است یا نه چون فکر  کنم 90 درصد بچه های این سایت و همچنین خود من به این عینک نیاز شدید  دارند.
 منتظر نظرات شما عزیزان هستم

 لینک سایت فروشگاه تخصصی عینک :
http://www.iver.ir/index.html
 لینک صفحه توضیحات و بررسی های ویدئویی عینک
http://www.iver.ir/Gallary.html

 لینک وبسایت شرکت No Scope آمریکا :
https://www.noscopeglasses.com/
 لینک فروشگاه این شرکت :
https://www.noscopeglasses.com/demon-glasses
 *قيمت : 139.000 تومان*

----------


## hamedjj

بچه ها توصفحه خرید آنلاین که میرین یه جا بریا ثبت مشخصات داره که بعد از وارد کردن یه ایمیل میاد که لینک زیر که یه عکس باشه میاد.
http://upir.ir/1393.2/Description.jpg
 توش نوشته این عینک ها را مستقیم از سایت خود no Scope  سفارش میدن و باید یه چند روز صبر کنید تا تعداد درخواست ها زیاد بشه
 خواهشا اگر قصد خرید ندارید الکی درخواست ندید.
 من قصد خرید دارم و به همین دلیل درخواست دادم
 فدایی دارین

----------


## poorman

حامد جان من که به شخصه اصلا اعتماد نمیکنم به خرید اینترنتی، چون با بزرگترین فروشگاه های اینترنتی در تماس بودم و دیدم چه آشغالایی رو به جای جنس اصل میفرستن واسه ملت

ولی امیدوارم این فروشگاه معتبر باشه و جنس درستی تحویل بده

حتما وقتی به دستت رسید یه خبر بده و نظرت رو بگو

----------


## big lost

سلام
به نظر شما اگه برنامه ای رو رایگان بفرستم به بازار و داخل برنامه یه قست با پرداخت درون برنامه ای بزارم برای حمایت از برنامه نویس و حذف تبلیغات ، چند درصد از کاربران حمایت میکنن (یعنی پرداخت انجام میدن) ؟
مبلغش هم 1000 تومن
برنامه هم مورد پسند همه باشه (یعنی از نظر امتیاز من بهش 70 رو میدم از 100 )
خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگین

----------


## poorman

> سلام
> به نظر شما اگه برنامه ای رو رایگان بفرستم به بازار و داخل برنامه یه قست با پرداخت درون برنامه ای بزارم برای حمایت از برنامه نویس و حذف تبلیغات ، چند درصد از کاربران حمایت میکنن (یعنی پرداخت انجام میدن) ؟
> مبلغش هم 1000 تومن
> برنامه هم مورد پسند همه باشه (یعنی از نظر امتیاز من بهش 70 رو میدم از 100 )
> خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگین


سلام

اگه برنامه مشکل کسی رو حل کنه یا کیفیت واقعا بالایی داشته باشه خیلی ها حمایت میکنن

الان برنامه هایی هستن که توی لیست پرفروش ها هستن در حالی که فقط خریدشون حمایتی هست

البته اینکه گفتم خیلی ها، به این معنی نیست که درصد زیادی از افراد، ولی فکر میکنم بسته به کیفیت بین 1 تا 5 درصد حمایت کنن، بازم دقیق نمیدونم 

مسلما کیفیت برنامه که بالا باشه و کاربر زیاد باهاش سرو کار داشته باشه، بیشتر دلش میخواد تبلیغاتش هم نباشه

----------


## hamedjj

> سلام
> به نظر شما اگه برنامه ای رو رایگان بفرستم به بازار و داخل برنامه یه قست با پرداخت درون برنامه ای بزارم برای حمایت از برنامه نویس و حذف تبلیغات ، چند درصد از کاربران حمایت میکنن (یعنی پرداخت انجام میدن) ؟
> مبلغش هم 1000 تومن
> برنامه هم مورد پسند همه باشه (یعنی از نظر امتیاز من بهش 70 رو میدم از 100 )
> خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگین


پرطرفدار ترین برنامه هم باشه بیشتر از 10 هزار تومن هم بهت نمیدن

----------


## hamedjj

> حامد جان من که به شخصه اصلا اعتماد نمیکنم به خرید اینترنتی، چون با بزرگترین فروشگاه های اینترنتی در تماس بودم و دیدم چه آشغالایی رو به جای جنس اصل میفرستن واسه ملت
> 
> ولی امیدوارم این فروشگاه معتبر باشه و جنس درستی تحویل بده
> 
> حتما وقتی به دستت رسید یه خبر بده و نظرت رو بگو


من از فروشگاه ایرانی تهیه نمیشه
هر کی خواست سفارش را ثبت میکنه وقتی به حد نصاب رسید از سایت رسمی no scope سفارش میده و یه 20 تا 30 روز دیگه میرسه دستمون
هر کی میخواد لطفا اطلاعات تماس و نام خودش را در سایت ثبت کنه که به حد نصاب برسه

----------


## poorman

> پرطرفدار ترین برنامه هم باشه بیشتر از 10 هزار تومن هم بهت نمیدن


نه هستن برنامه هایی که همینطوری درآمد خوبی دارن، به عنوان مثال برنامه جعبه ابزار

این برنامه همه امکاناتش باز هست، فقط قسمت حمایت داره که همین باعث شده توی لیست پرفروش ها باشه

بازی آفتابه هم بیشتر افراد به خاطر حمایت ازش خرید میکنن نه اینکه نیاز داشته باشن به خرید سکه




> من از فروشگاه ایرانی تهیه نمیشه
> هر کی خواست سفارش را ثبت میکنه وقتی به حد نصاب رسید از سایت رسمی no scope سفارش میده و یه 20 تا 30 روز دیگه میرسه دستمون
> هر کی میخواد لطفا اطلاعات تماس و نام خودش را در سایت ثبت کنه که به حد نصاب برسه


خب همین دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!: 

خیلی کار بزرگیه آدم به این سایت اعتماد کنه تا تعداد به حد نصاب که رسید بعد از یک ماه جنس رو سفارش بده و بفرسته !!!

البته باید آدم خیلی منفی نگر باشه، اما ...

----------


## big lost

> پرطرفدار ترین برنامه هم باشه بیشتر از 10 هزار تومن هم بهت نمیدن


منظورت روزانه هست دیگه درسته ؟
یعنی چیزی حدود 1% کاربران  :چشمک:

----------


## haniiii

> سلام
> به نظر شما اگه برنامه ای رو رایگان بفرستم به بازار و داخل برنامه یه قست با پرداخت درون برنامه ای بزارم برای حمایت از برنامه نویس و حذف تبلیغات ، چند درصد از کاربران حمایت میکنن (یعنی پرداخت انجام میدن) ؟
> مبلغش هم 1000 تومن
> برنامه هم مورد پسند همه باشه (یعنی از نظر امتیاز من بهش 70 رو میدم از 100 )
> خوشحال میشم نظرتون رو بگین


حمایت از ما اصلا استقبال خوبی نمیشه ازش ...

----------


## big lost

> حمایت از ما اصلا استقبال خوبی نمیشه ازش ...


پیشنهاد دیگه ای داری ؟

هر کی ایده قشنگی داره بگه لطفا

----------


## badname

> پیشنهاد دیگه ای داری ؟
> 
> هر کی ایده قشنگی داره بگه لطفا


یه ایده کثیف دارم  :شیطان:  بزن پولش میره برای کودکان سرطانی محک  :شیطان:  هر موقع یادش موفتم یه سریا زدن خندم میگیره  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ایده قشنگ ، باید یه قسمت جالب و قشنگ و با ارزشو ، وسوسه انگیز  ( کلی آیتم های دیگه .... ) همه رو جمع کنی با پرداخت دورن برنامه ای بزاری 
البته جوری باشه مردم اعتماد کنن به برنامه همو رو برنداری ببندی  :لبخند گشاده!: 
به هر حال هر تصمیمی گرفتی یه ذره ام صبور باش سریع پشیمون نشو از تصمیمت  بهش احترام بزار  :چشمک:

----------


## big lost

> یه ایده کثیف دارم  بزن پولش میره برای کودکان سرطانی محک  هر موقع یادش موفتم یه سریا زدن خندم میگیره 
> ایده قشنگ ، باید یه قسمت جالب و قشنگ و با ارزشو ، وسوسه انگیز  ( کلی آیتم های دیگه .... ) همه رو جمع کنی با پرداخت دورن برنامه ای بزاری 
> البته جوری باشه مردم اعتماد کنن به برنامه همو رو برنداری ببندی 
> به هر حال هر تصمیمی گرفتی یه ذره ام صبور باش سریع پشیمون نشو از تصمیمت  بهش احترام بزار


یه ایده دارم کثیف تر از ایده تو  :شیطان:  :شیطان:  :شیطان: 
یه قسمت میزارم با پرداخت درون برنامه ای به مبلغ 20 هزار تومن 
بعد زمینشو سیاه میکنم و رنگ متنشو سبز ( مثل cmd ویندوز)
توی متنش مینویسم شما هک شدید اگه میخواین گوشیتون نسوزه این مبلغ رو پرداخت کن :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## amirrezaq

> یه ایده دارم کثیف تر از ایده تو 
> یه قسمت میزارم با پرداخت درون برنامه ای به مبلغ 20 هزار تومن 
> بعد زمینشو سیاه میکنم و رنگ متنشو سبز ( مثل cmd ویندوز)
> توی متنش مینویسم شما هک شدید اگه میخواین گوشیتون نسوزه این مبلغ رو پرداخت کن


یه ایده دارم از تو هم کثیف تر :شیطان:   :شیطان:  :شیطان:  :شیطان: 
به کاربر میگم تمام عکسای توی گالریت روی سرورای ما آپلود شدند
هر ماه 10 هزارتومن به حساب ما بریزید :شیطان:  :شیطان:  :شیطان:

----------


## big lost

کار ما هم شده مثل این داستانه :

مازندرانیه باغ وحش میزنه ورودی رو میزاره.۵٠٠ تومان هیچکس نمیره

بعد رایگان میکنه همه میرند

بعد در قفس شیر و باز میکنه میگه خروجی 20000 تومان  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hey you

خیر سرمون اومدیم یه برنامه رایگان بزاریم که داخلش یه بخش باشه که برنامه های پولیمونو  تبلیغ کنیم، چه جنجالی شده توو نظرات برنامه.
تحریمم نکنن صلوات

----------


## badname

گیفت کارت :|
به نظرتون استقبال خوبی میشه ؟؟
‏«ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ‏» ﮐﺎﺭﺗﯽ
ﺍﺳﺖ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪﻩٔ ﺁﻥ ﻣﯽﺗﻮﺍﻧﺪ ﺑﺎ
ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﻧﻤﻮﺩﻥ ﺭﻣﺰ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺩﺭ
ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪٔ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ
ﺍﻓﺰﺍﯾﺶ ﺩﻫﺪ ﻭ ﺍﺯ ﮔﺸﺖ ﻭ
ﮔﺬﺍﺭ ﻭ ﺧﺮﯾﺪ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪﻫﺎﯼ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ
ﻟﺬﺕ ﺑﺒﺮﺩ. ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺑﻪ ﺯﻭﺩﯼ
ﭼﺎﭖ ﻭ ﺗﻮﺯﯾﻊ ﻣﯽﺷﻮﺩ ﻭ ﺭﻭﺵ
ﺟﺪﯾﺪﯼ ﺩﺭ ﮐﻨﺎﺭ ﺭﻭﺵﻫﺎﯼ
ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺧﺮﯾﺪ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ، ﺩﺭ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ
ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺑﻮﺩ.
ﺍﺯ ﺁﻧﺠﺎ ﮐﻪ ﻃﺮﺍﺣﯽ ﺳﺎﺩﻩ ﻭ
ﺷﯿﮏ ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﮐﻪ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﺐ
ﺧﻮﺑﯽ ﺑﺎ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻪ
ﺑﺎﺷﺪ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺴﯿﺎﺭ ﻣﻬﻢ ﺍﺳﺖ،
ﻋﻼﻗﻤﻨﺪﯾﻢ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺍﯾﺪﻩﻫﺎﯼ ﻧﺎﺏ
ﻭ ﺧﻼﻗﺎﻧﻪٔ ﺷﻤﺎ ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺯﻣﯿﻨﻪ
ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﻩ ﮐﻨﯿﻢ.
ﻣﺎ ﺍﺯ ﺷﻤﺎ ﻣﯽﺧﻮﺍﻫﯿﻢ ﺍﯾﻦ
ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺎ ﻣﺸﺨﺼﺎﺕ ﺯﯾﺮ
ﻃﺮﺍﺣﯽ ﻭ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻝ
ﻧﻤﺎﯾﯿﺪ .
ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﻣﻮﺭﺩ ﻧﯿﺎﺯ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ
ﻃﺮﺍﺣﯽ:
ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺩﺭ ﺳﻪ ﻗﯿﻤﺖ
۱۰، ۲۵ ﻭ ۵۰ ﻫﺰﺍﺭ ﺗﻮﻣﺎﻧﯽ ﭼﺎﭖ
ﻭ ﺗﻮﺯﯾﻊ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺷﺪ .
ﺷﻤﺎ ﺑﺎﯾﺪ ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ
ﭼﺎﭖ ﺑﺮ ﺭﻭﯼ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ PVC
ﺍﺳﺘﺎﻧﺪﺍﺭﺩ ﺑﺎ ﺍﺑﻌﺎﺩ ۶ × ۹
ﺳﺎﻧﺘﯿﻤﺘﺮ ﻃﺮﺍﺣﯽ ﻧﻤﺎﺋﯿﺪ .
ﻟﻮﮔﻮﯼ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺑﻪ ﻫﻤﺮﺍﻩ
ﻟﻮﮔﻮﺗﺎﯾﭗ ﺁﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﻩ ﺩﺭ
ﻃﺮﺡ ﺩﺭ ﺯﯾﺮ ﺁﻣﺪﻩﺍﻧﺪ .
ﭘﺸﺖ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﻧﯿﺰ ﺑﺎﯾﺪ ﺍﯾﻦ
ﺍﻃﻼﻋﺎﺕ ﺩﺭﺝ ﺷﻮﺩ:
* ﮐﺪ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ: ‏[ ﺍﯾﻨﺠﺎ ﯾﮏ ﮐﺪ ۱۶
ﺭﻗﻤﯽ ﭼﺎﭖ ﻭ ﺍﺳﮑﺮﭺ ﻣﯽﺷﻮﺩ ‏]
* ﮐﺪ ﺭﻫﮕﯿﺮﯼ: ‏[ ﺍﯾﻨﺠﺎ ﯾﮏ ﻋﺪﺩ
۱۰ ﺭﻗﻤﯽ ﭼﺎﭖ ﻣﯽﺷﻮﺩ ‏]
* QR Code ﺩﺭﯾﺎﻓﺖ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺑﻪ
ﻫﻤﺮﺍﻩ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺟﻤﻠﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺯﯾﺮ ﺁﻥ :
‏«ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺭﺍ ﺩﺭﯾﺎﻓﺖ ﮐﻨﯿﺪ ‏»
* ﺗﻮﺿﯿﺤﺎﺕ ﺯﯾﺮ:
‏«۱ . ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪٔ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺎﺯ ﮐﻨﯿﺪ ﻭ
ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﮐﺎﺭﺑﺮﯼ ﺧﻮﺩ
ﺷﻮﯾﺪ.
۲. ﺍﺯ ﻣﻨﻮﯼ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﺭﻭﯼ ﺩﮐﻤﻪٔ
ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﮐﻠﯿﮏ ﮐﻨﯿﺪ.
۳. ﮔﺰﯾﻨﻪٔ ﺍﻓﺰﺍﯾﺶ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﺎ
ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺭﺍ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ
ﮐﻨﯿﺪ .
۴. ﮐﺪ ﺩﺭﺝ ﺷﺪﻩ ﺭﻭﯼ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺭﺍ
ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﻭ ﺁﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺛﺒﺖ ﻧﻤﺎﺋﯿﺪ.
ﭘﺸﺘﯿﺒﺎﻧﯽ ﻭ ﭘﯿﮕﯿﺮﯼ
ﻣﺸﮑﻼﺕ :
support@cafebazaar.ir ‏»
ﺑﺪ ﻧﯿﺴﺖ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺩﯾﺪﻥ
ﻧﻤﻮﻧﻪﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﺸﺎﺑﻪ ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﺎﺭ ﺑﻪ
ﮐﺎﺭﺕﻫﺎﯾﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺷﺮﮐﺖﻫﺎﯼ
ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﯽ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ Gift
Card ﺍﺭﺍﺋﻪ ﻣﯽﮐﻨﻨﺪ ﻧﮕﺎﻫﯽ
ﺑﯿﻨﺪﺍﺯﯾﺪ . ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﺎﺭ ﮐﺎﻓﯽ
ﺍﺳﺖ ﺩﺭ ﻣﻮﺗﻮﺭﻫﺎﯼ ﺟﺴﺘﺠﻮﮔﺮ
ﺑﻪ ﺩﻧﺒﺎﻝ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﯽ ﻣﺎﻧﻨﺪ
iTunes Gift Card ﻭ ﯾﺎ ﻣﻮﺍﺭﺩ
ﻣﺸﺎﺑﻪ ﺩﯾﮕﺮ ﺑﮕﺮﺩﯾﺪ.
ﻃﺮﺡﻫﺎﯼ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ ﺣﺪﺍﮐﺜﺮ ﺗﺎ
ﺗﺎﺭﯾﺦ ۱۰ ﺗﯿﺮ ﻣﺎﻩ ۹۳ ﺑﻪ ﺁﺩﺭﺱ
graphic@cafebazaar.ir
ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﻧﻤﺎﯾﯿﺪ.
ﺩﺭ ﻧﻬﺎﯾﺖ ﺑﻪ ﻃﺮﺡ ﻭ ﯾﺎ
ﻃﺮﺡﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻫﺪﯾﻪﺍﯼ ﺍﺯ
ﻃﺮﻑ ﮐﺎﻓﻪﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺍﻋﻄﺎ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ
ﺷﺪ

----------


## dasssnj

چیز جدیدی نیست من بهمن 92 وقتی از دیجی کالا گوشیمو خریدم یه گیفت کارت بازار بهم داد پنج هزار تومنی وارد کردم حسابم شارژ شد. فکر کنم قبل ها هم بوده.

----------


## titansarus

سلام.
من می خواستم برنامه نویسی اندروید را شروع کنم، می شود یک کتاب معرفی کنید که برای شروع خوب باشد؟
در ضمن برای شروع چه برنامه هایی لازم است؟ (می دانم در انجمن تاپیک هست ولی نمی دانم کدامشان برای شروع است)
در ضمن آیا دیسک های آموزشی که در اینترنت با قیمت حدود 10 تا 20 هزار تومان می فروشند به درد می خورد؟
امیدوارم تاپیک اشتباهی پست نداده باشم.

----------


## behnam404

نظر شما درمورد نرم افزار Android Studio چیه؟
برای شروع برنامه نویسی اندروید مناسب هست؟

----------


## badname

> چیز جدیدی نیست من بهمن 92 وقتی از دیجی کالا گوشیمو خریدم یه گیفت کارت بازار بهم داد پنج هزار تومنی وارد کردم حسابم شارژ شد. فکر کنم قبل ها هم بوده.


چه جالب نمیدونستم ، مشتری جذب میکنن اینجوری  :تشویق:

----------


## abbasalim

> گیفت کارت :|
> به نظرتون استقبال خوبی میشه ؟؟
> ‏«ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ‏» ﮐﺎﺭﺗﯽ
> ﺍﺳﺖ ﮐﻪ ﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪﻩٔ ﺁﻥ ﻣﯽﺗﻮﺍﻧﺪ ﺑﺎ
> ﻭﺍﺭﺩ ﻧﻤﻮﺩﻥ ﺭﻣﺰ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺩﺭ
> ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪٔ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺎﺭ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ
> ﺍﻓﺰﺍﯾﺶ ﺩﻫﺪ ﻭ ﺍﺯ ﮔﺸﺖ ﻭ
> ﮔﺬﺍﺭ ﻭ ﺧﺮﯾﺪ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﻪﻫﺎﯼ ﺑﺎﺯﺍﺭ
> ﻟﺬﺕ ﺑﺒﺮﺩ. ﺍﯾﻦ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﺑﻪ ﺯﻭﺩﯼ
> ...


من از اینا واسه "کندو" رو دیدم یعنی یکی 5000 تومنیش رو تو نمایشگاه کتاب به ازای خرید سی دی بهم دادن

----------


## amirrezaq

سلام خوب هستید دوستان؟؟؟
میخواستم بپرسم راهکار های شما برای اینکه حجم برنامه کم بشه چیه؟؟؟
منظورم توی خروجی گرفتنه...
چکار کنیم که خروجی نهایی حجمش زیاد نشه...
ممنون

----------


## big lost

منم یه سوال دارم

میشه حجم دیتابیس رو کم کرد ؟

----------


## hey you

حجمش چقدره ؟

----------


## big lost

> حجمش چقدره ؟


چه فرقی میکنه 

3 مگ

----------


## milad00007

سلام دوستان ، من در چند مارکت حدود 5 برنامه گذاشته بودم برای فروش ، همه مارکت ها مبلغ تسویه رو پرداخت کردند به غیر از پلازا !!! www.plazza.ir 
مبلغش 16 تومن بود و هیچ محدودیتی ندارند برای تسویه ولی زمانی که درخواستشو دادم مدیرش گفت باید اول همه برنامه هات رو آپدیت کنی !! اصلا لزومی نداره آپدیت کنم چون در همه مارکت ها همین نسخه فعلی وجود داره متاسفانه حقمو خورد و میگه پولت رو نمیدیم میخوای برو شکایت کن .
از شما میخوام به هیچ وجه گول این مارکت رو نخورید و برنامه هاتون رو توی پلازا نذارید تا درس عبرتی بشه براش. 
یه نکته جالب دیگه ، هر برنامه ای بفرستی فورا تایید میکنه من برای امتحان یه برنامه که Force close میداد فرستادم و دیدم تایید شد حتی رفت توی بخش با کیفیت هاش !

----------


## hamedjj

راست میگه به منم گفت که باید برنامه را آپدیت کنی و پولمو نداد
البته 12 تومان بیشتر نبود

می خوام برنامه هام را در این مارکت از دسترس خارج کنم
بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم در این مارکت برنامه هاتونو قرار ندهید

----------


## dasssnj

دوستان چطور میشه کاربر VIP شد؟

----------


## poorman

> راست میگه به منم گفت که باید برنامه را آپدیت کنی و پولمو نداد
> البته 12 تومان بیشتر نبود
> 
> می خوام برنامه هام را در این مارکت از دسترس خارج کنم
> بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم در این مارکت برنامه هاتونو قرار ندهید


سه ماه پیش گفتم این پلازا از نظر پشتیبانی و ... افتضاحه. 
گفتی ما برنامه نویسیم باید برناممون رو توی همه مارکت ها بذاریم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

پلازا به هیچ عنوان و از هیچ نظر، نمره قبولی نمیگیره

----------


## rubiks.kde

> سه ماه پیش گفتم این پلازا از نظر پشتیبانی و ... افتضاحه. 
> گفتی ما برنامه نویسیم باید برناممون رو توی همه مارکت ها بذاریم 
> 
> پلازا به هیچ عنوان و از هیچ نظر، نمره قبولی نمیگیره


دقیقا برای من هم همین مشکل به وجود اومد.در مورد برنامه یکی از مشتریام گفتند که یه نفر از شما شکایت کرده بعدشم دیگه اکانت رو بستن.
بهترین راه اینه دیگه این جور مارکتها مورد استفاده قرار نگیرن.

----------


## big lost

> سلام دوستان ، من در چند مارکت حدود 5 برنامه گذاشته بودم برای فروش ، همه مارکت ها مبلغ تسویه رو پرداخت کردند به غیر از پلازا !!! www.plazza.ir 
> مبلغش 16 تومن بود و هیچ محدودیتی ندارند برای تسویه ولی زمانی که درخواستشو دادم مدیرش گفت باید اول همه برنامه هات رو آپدیت کنی !! اصلا لزومی نداره آپدیت کنم چون در همه مارکت ها همین نسخه فعلی وجود داره متاسفانه حقمو خورد و میگه پولت رو نمیدیم میخوای برو شکایت کن .
> از شما میخوام به هیچ وجه گول این مارکت رو نخورید و برنامه هاتون رو توی پلازا نذارید تا درس عبرتی بشه براش. 
> یه نکته جالب دیگه ، هر برنامه ای بفرستی فورا تایید میکنه من برای امتحان یه برنامه که Force close میداد فرستادم و دیدم تایید شد حتی رفت توی بخش با کیفیت هاش !


اتفاقا سر من هم همین بلا رو اوردن
گفتن باید برنامه ها تو آپدیت کنی 
واقعا که ... !

----------


## big lost

من بهشون گفتم برنامه هامو از دسترس خارج کنن ولی قبول نمیکنن 
میگن باید پول همه رو پس بدی تا از دسترس خارج کنن 
عجب .............. هستنا  :ناراحت:

----------


## badname

> دوستان چطور میشه کاربر VIP شد؟


به سختی  :لبخند گشاده!: 
فک کنم تو دوره های آموزشی باید شرکت کنی ، فهمیدی خبر بده  :چشمک:

----------


## badname

> من بهشون گفتم برنامه هامو از دسترس خارج کنن ولی قبول نمیکنن 
> میگن باید پول همه رو پس بدی تا از دسترس خارج کنن 
> عجب .............. هستنا


خخخخخخخخخخخخ عجب داستانی  :قهقهه:  
ولش کن بابا ، با این کارشون دارن یه دزدی بزرگ میکنن ، کاش یذره میترسوندیشون  :شیطان:

----------


## haniiii

> سه ماه پیش گفتم این پلازا از نظر پشتیبانی و ... افتضاحه. 
> گفتی ما برنامه نویسیم باید برناممون رو توی همه مارکت ها بذاریم 
> 
> پلازا به هیچ عنوان و از هیچ نظر، نمره قبولی نمیگیره


واسه برنامه رایگان خیلی خوبه .... تقریبا هم تراز مایکت برنامم دانلود شد اونجا

----------


## big lost

> خخخخخخخخخخخخ عجب داستانی  
> ولش کن بابا ، با این کارشون دارن یه دزدی بزرگ میکنن ، کاش یذره میترسوندیشون


همین الان بهشون گفتم اگه تا 5 روز دیگه برنامه هام رو از دسترس خارج نکنین و پولمو پرداخت نکنین ازتون شکایت میکنم :خیلی عصبانی: 
ولی اینو برای ترسوندنشون نگفتم ، واقعا میخوام شکایت کنم  :شیطان:  :شیطان:

----------


## poorman

> واسه برنامه رایگان خیلی خوبه .... تقریبا هم تراز مایکت برنامم دانلود شد اونجا


شاید برای برنامه های رایگان که مهم انتشار برنامه هست خوب باشه اما ...

آمارش همش دروغ و پر از باگه، برنامه ای که توی بازار 2-3 هزار دانلود داشت رو اونجا زده بود 7-8 هزار

مورد دیگه اینه که آدم باید برنامش رو یه جایی بذاره که اولا دلش بیاد برنامه رو آپدیت کنه، دوما کاربر هم دلش بیاد برنامه رو آپدیت کنه

----------


## big lost

> شاید برای برنامه های رایگان که مهم انتشار برنامه هست خوب باشه اما ...
> 
> آمارش همش دروغ و پر از باگه، برنامه ای که توی بازار 2-3 هزار دانلود داشت رو اونجا زده بود 7-8 هزار
> 
> مورد دیگه اینه که آدم باید برنامش رو یه جایی بذاره که اولا دلش بیاد برنامه رو آپدیت کنه، دوما کاربر هم دلش بیاد برنامه رو آپدیت کنه


نمیخواستم بگم ولی دیگه دیدم زیاد پر رو شدن میگم :

میدونستین که پلازا قبل از اینکه ظاهر سایتش رو تغییر بده
اون موقع یه باگ بزرگی داشت که باهاش میشد برنامه های پولی رو رایگان دریافت کرد 
من به همین خاطر میخواستم انصراف بدم از همکاری

یه باگ دیگه هم همین الان داره که میتونی به برنامت امتیاز الکی بدی (همونی که نوشته مثلا +32 ) من برنامم رو یه بار 1500 تا + دادم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

بعد جالب اینجاست که برای اینکه کم نیارن برنامهی اصلی خودشون یعنی مارکت پلازا رو دستکاری کردن و امتیازش رو 3000 کردن  :ناراحت: 

کلا سایتش اینجوریاست 

بازم بگم ؟  :متفکر:

----------


## poorman

> نمیخواستم بگم ولی دیگه دیدم زیاد پر رو شدن میگم :
> 
> میدونستین که پلازا قبل از اینکه ظاهر سایتش رو تغییر بده
> اون موقع یه باگ بزرگی داشت که باهاش میشد برنامه های پولی رو رایگان دریافت کرد 
> من به همین خاطر میخواستم انصراف بدم از همکاری
> 
> یه باگ دیگه هم همین الان داره که میتونی به برنامت امتیاز الکی بدی (همونی که نوشته مثلا +32 ) من برنامم رو یه بار 1500 تا + دادم 
> 
> بعد جالب اینجاست که برای اینکه کم نیارن برنامهی اصلی خودشون یعنی مارکت پلازا رو دستکاری کردن و امتیازش رو 3000 کردن 
> ...


آره این امتیاز الکی رو میدونستم، قبلا برام پیش اومده بود

نمیخواستم بگم که سوء استفاده نشه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## badname

چه شیر تو شیری بوده ما نمیدونستیم  :تشویق:  :شیطان:

----------


## haniiii

> شاید برای برنامه های رایگان که مهم انتشار برنامه هست خوب باشه اما ...
> 
> آمارش همش دروغ و پر از باگه، برنامه ای که توی بازار 2-3 هزار دانلود داشت رو اونجا زده بود 7-8 هزار
> 
> مورد دیگه اینه که آدم باید برنامش رو یه جایی بذاره که اولا دلش بیاد برنامه رو آپدیت کنه، دوما کاربر هم دلش بیاد برنامه رو آپدیت کنه


بله درسته .... الان چک کردم با اماری که رو سرورم داشتم ... به نظر 1/4 اون اماری که گفته دانلود داره و امار خودش فیکه ... 

ولی برای برنامه رایگان خوبه ...

----------


## big lost

بالاخره موفق شدم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

بهشون گفتم اگه برنامه هامو از دسترس خارج نکنین ازتون شکایت میکنم 

جواب داد :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## abbasalim

> بالاخره موفق شدم 
> 
> بهشون گفتم اگه برنامه هامو از دسترس خارج نکنین ازتون شکایت میکنم 
> 
> جواب داد


کار درستی نکردید تکلیف افرادی که برنامتون رو دانلود کردن و سیستمشون رو ریست میکنن و میخوان دوباره نصب کنن تکلیفشون چی میشه؟
در واقع باید دیگه app  نزاری نه اینکه app های قبلی رو حذف کنی یا آپدیت نکنید :| به فکر کاربران هم باشید خواهشا

----------


## badname

یه سایت خوب برای پیاده سازی گرافیکی طرح هاتون ، خیلی راحته در حد drag , drop 
https://www.fluidui.com

----------


## big lost

> کار درستی نکردید تکلیف افرادی که برنامتون رو دانلود کردن و سیستمشون رو ریست میکنن و میخوان دوباره نصب کنن تکلیفشون چی میشه؟
> در واقع باید دیگه app  نزاری نه اینکه app های قبلی رو حذف کنی یا آپدیت نکنید :| به فکر کاربران هم باشید خواهشا


شما درست میگین اما اینم در نظر بگیرین که :
همانطور که ما در برابر کاربران مسئولیت داریم ، پلازا هم در برابر ما مسئولیت داره
وقتی برنامه نویسا رو اینطوری اذیت میکنه  به نظر شما ما باید چیکار کنیم ؟

----------


## big lost

بهشون گفتم حساب رو به حالت قبل برگردونن

برنامه های من همشون آپدیت بودن ولی بازم پیام میدن که باید آپدیت بشه
من به همین خاطر گفتم حساب رو ببندم

که الان پشیمونم شدم (فقط به خاطر کاربرای پلازا)

----------


## badname

> بهشون گفتم حساب رو به حالت قبل برگردونن
> 
> برنامه های من همشون آپدیت بودن ولی بازم پیام میدن که باید آپدیت بشه
> من به همین خاطر گفتم حساب رو ببندم
> 
> که الان پشیمونم شدم (فقط به خاطر کاربرای پلازا)


شما بازارو آپدیت بده غمت نباشه ، همه اونوریا هستن اینور

----------


## abbasalim

> شما بازارو آپدیت بده غمت نباشه ، همه اونوریا هستن اینور


دوست عزیز کسی که در پلازا اپ خریده نمیتونه تو بازار اپدیت کنه

----------


## abbasalim

> شما درست میگین اما اینم در نظر بگیرین که :
> همانطور که ما در برابر کاربران مسئولیت داریم ، پلازا هم در برابر ما مسئولیت داره
> وقتی برنامه نویسا رو اینطوری اذیت میکنه  به نظر شما ما باید چیکار کنیم ؟


دوست عزیز حرفتون رو قبول دارم ولی خوب اینا که رعایت نمیکنن .ما باید حواسمون باشه کارمون رو درست انجام بدیم  :چشمک:

----------


## badname

> دوست عزیز کسی که در پلازا اپ خریده نمیتونه تو بازار اپدیت کنه


آره نشد :|||| قبلا میشدا فک کنم ، یکی از بچه ها خامشو داشت اینور آپدیت کرده بود

----------


## hey you

من همین الان درخواست تصویه دادم به پلازا
فقط وای به حالش بخواد بپیچونه
انتقام همتونو ازش می گیرم
 :شیطان:

----------


## dasssnj

*Wine

*با wine  برنامه های 32 بیتی ویندوز روی اندروید اجرا خواهد شد !!!!

Clipboarder.2014.06.27-002.png 

*به زودی ....*

----------


## shs1377

> سلام دوستان ، من در چند مارکت حدود 5 برنامه گذاشته بودم برای فروش ، همه مارکت ها مبلغ تسویه رو پرداخت کردند به غیر از پلازا !!! www.plazza.ir 
> مبلغش 16 تومن بود و هیچ محدودیتی ندارند برای تسویه ولی زمانی که درخواستشو دادم مدیرش گفت باید اول همه برنامه هات رو آپدیت کنی !! اصلا لزومی نداره آپدیت کنم چون در همه مارکت ها همین نسخه فعلی وجود داره متاسفانه حقمو خورد و میگه پولت رو نمیدیم میخوای برو شکایت کن .
> از شما میخوام به هیچ وجه گول این مارکت رو نخورید و برنامه هاتون رو توی پلازا نذارید تا درس عبرتی بشه براش. 
> یه نکته جالب دیگه ، هر برنامه ای بفرستی فورا تایید میکنه من برای امتحان یه برنامه که Force close میداد فرستادم و دیدم تایید شد حتی رفت توی بخش با کیفیت هاش !


جالبه من اصلا با تصفیه حساب توی پلازا مشکل نداشتم شاید بخاطر ارائه چند تا آپدیت بوده

دوستان ایران اپس هم مارکت خوبیه برنامه هاتون رو توی اونم بزارید

----------


## takroid

بنده هم تا به امروز با وجود فروش میلیونی برنامه هام در پلازا  هیچ مشکلی  نداشتم
البته لازمه عدم بروز مشکل رفتار حرفه ای و درست هست مثلا قیمت برنامه های من تو تمام مارکت ها یکسان هست و آپدیت هارو سعی می کنم مرتب تو تمام مارکت ها قرار بدم

----------


## haniiii

> بنده هم تا به امروز با وجود فروش میلیونی برنامه هام در پلازا  هیچ مشکلی  نداشتم
> البته لازمه عدم بروز مشکل رفتار حرفه ای و درست هست مثلا قیمت برنامه های من تو تمام مارکت ها یکسان هست و آپدیت هارو سعی می کنم مرتب تو تمام مارکت ها قرار بدم


تاریخ عضویتتون هم ... جالبه که اولین پستتون در چه موردی هست .. :))

----------


## badname

خوشم میاد بچه ها نکته بینن سریع 3 هزاریشون میوفته قضیه چیه   :شیطان:  :تشویق:

----------


## big lost

> بنده هم تا به امروز با وجود فروش میلیونی برنامه هام در پلازا  هیچ مشکلی  نداشتم
> البته لازمه عدم بروز مشکل رفتار حرفه ای و درست هست مثلا قیمت برنامه های من تو تمام مارکت ها یکسان هست و آپدیت هارو سعی می کنم مرتب تو تمام مارکت ها قرار بدم


پلازا اگه کل فروش برنامه هاشو در طول یکسال هم بخواد حساب کنه ، یک ملیون هم نمیشه

اگه راست میگی اسم برنامت رو بگو تا بررسی کنیم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hey you

آقا به منم گفت باید آپدیت کنم تا تسویه کنه :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 

من برنامه هام توو بازار مشتی فروش کرده (چند ده میلیونی)

ولی همون برنامه ها همه باهم، روی هم توو پلازا 35000 فروش کرده !!!

ولی خوش بحال یه سری از دوستان که توو پلازا میلیونی فروش کردن

یعنی اینا توو بازار میلیاردی فروش کردن

شایدم اینا فتوشاپن

----------


## hey you

آقا من فروش برنامه هام توو بازار چند ده میلیونی بوده ولی همون برنامه ها همش با هم توو پلازا 35000 تومن شده

دوستان خواهشا به هم دیگه نزنیم

----------


## takroid

اینم لینک یکی از برنامه ها
http://www.plazza.ir/app/1720
فروش بسته به این داره که برنامه ، "برنامه" باشه نه کتاب داستان !
در هر حال خوش باشید.

----------


## poorman

> اینم لینک یکی از برنامه ها
> http://www.plazza.ir/app/1720
> فروش بسته به این داره که برنامه ، "برنامه" باشه نه کتاب داستان !
> در هر حال خوش باشید.


دوست عزیز کاملا معلوم و مشخصه که شما یکی از اعضای تیم پلازا هستید یا رابطه نزدیکی با این تیم دارید

انجمن بیا تو گوشی یکی از حامیان قوی پلازا بود، فقط نمیدونم چرا الان بسته ست دیگه نمیشه بریم توش از پلازا شکایت کنیم

مسلما برنامه ای که از طرف پلازا حمایت بشه فروش بیشتری خواهد داشت، مثل برنامه دیوار که مال خود بچه های بازار هست

به هرحال چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است ...

----------


## hamedjj

حالا چرا تو پلاژا به برنامه هر یک امتیاز که میدی 14 امتیاز بالا میره؟؟؟؟
چقدر عجیبه
اوایل فکر میکردم که در یک ثانیه 14 امتیاز گرفتم ، به خودم ایول میگفتم  :قهقهه:

----------


## takroid

> دوست عزیز کاملا معلوم و مشخصه که شما یکی از اعضای تیم پلازا هستید یا رابطه نزدیکی با این تیم دارید
> 
> انجمن بیا تو گوشی یکی از حامیان قوی پلازا بود، فقط نمیدونم چرا الان بسته ست دیگه نمیشه بریم توش از پلازا شکایت کنیم
> 
> مسلما برنامه ای که از طرف پلازا حمایت بشه فروش بیشتری خواهد داشت، مثل برنامه دیوار که مال خود بچه های بازار هست
> 
> به هرحال چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است ...


بنده ادعا کردم که با پلازا آشنایی ندارم و یا کلا نمیشناسمشون ؟
تو این قضیه که شما فرمودید بحثی نیست فقط نکته اینجاست دوستان دم از حرفه ای گری می زنن در صورتی که اولین قدم که خواندن قوانین یک مارکت هست رو رعایت نمی کنند !
http://www.plazza.ir/payment
در هر حال بنده این تاپیک رو مشاهده کردم و گفتم بهتره عضو شم و نظرم رو درمیان بذارم.

----------


## alireza142

سلام خدمت همه دوستان و اساتید گرامی

من حدود 4 ماهه که اندروید کار می کنم و یک کلاس هم رفتم ولی زیاد پر بار نبود برام. با توجه به این که رشته من کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی نبوده ، اما به شدت به برنامه نویس اندروید علاقه دارم ، خواستم بپرسم که برای بخش های زیر چه منابعی ( اعم از سایت خوب ، کتاب ( فارسی یا انگلیسی) ، ... ) رو پیشنهاد می کنید ؟ من هر چی گشتم منابع خوبی برای توضیح این مطالب به صورت اساسی پیدا نکردم.

*1) آموزش جاوا*  (البته کتاب آقای جعفر نژاد رو خوندم)
*2) آموزش کلاس های مختلف اندروید
**3) آموزش متد های هر کلاس در اندروید**4) آموزش تهیه بانک های SQL 
**5) آموزش انواع کوئری ها* (برای دستیابی و استفاده از بانک های اطلاعاتی)
*6) آموزش Dreamweaver* (برای ساخت فایل های Html برای استفاده در WebView در اندروید)


ممنون و متشکر. از اینکه باعث پیشرفت دانش سایر دوستان می شوید ، صمیمانه سپاسگزارم.
اجرکم عند الله.

----------


## hey you

کسی آدرس پلازارو داره؟؟؟

خیلی مهمه

ممنونم

----------


## big lost

> کسی آدرس پلازارو داره؟؟؟
> 
> خیلی مهمه
> 
> ممنونم


آدرس : کرج ، شاهین ویلا ، خ 22 بهمن جنوبی ، خ اسد آبادی ، شماره 10
تلفن : 02634512218\

برای چی میخوای ؟

----------


## hey you

> آدرس : کرج ، شاهین ویلا ، خ 22 بهمن جنوبی ، خ اسد آبادی ، شماره 10
> تلفن : 02634512218\
> 
> برای چی میخوای ؟



دستت درد نکنه

خیلی رو مخ می رن

آپدیت کردم می گه apk رو آپدیت کن!!!
یعنی بهونه های فضایی
منم توو ایمیل، مشتی جواب دادم ولی دیگه جواب نمی دن
از اوناس که حضوری باید صحبت و پیگیری کرد

----------


## big lost

برای منم آپدیت بود ولی بازم میگه آپدیت کن

----------


## hey you

> برای منم آپدیت بود ولی بازم میگه آپدیت کن


حتی اگه همین الان هم آپدیت کنی میگه apk رو آپدیت کن!!!
ما بعد از ظهر داریم میریم اونجا
بیشتر از پول تصویه باید بنزین بزنیم
 :قهقهه: 
ولی حال و هوای آدم عوض می شه :چشمک:

----------


## milad00007

دسترسیمو قطع کردن
باورکنید اینها حرومخور هستند
انشالا خرج دوا دکتر خانوادش کنن این پولهارو
کاش نزدیک کرج بودم و یه حالی از بچه های پلازا میپرسیدم

----------


## GAME_BUILDER

سلام بچه ها ٢ سوال دارم 
١ - اين سيستم عامل جديد كه داره مياد android l واقعيه يا نه خبره فقط ؟ اگر بياد برنامه نويسيش فرق ميكنه ؟؟
٢ - ميشه با سي پلاس براي اندرويد برنامه نوشت ؟ اصلا اموزشي براش هست ؟

----------


## ali-star

> سلام بچه ها ٢ سوال دارم 
> ١ - اين سيستم عامل جديد كه داره مياد android l واقعيه يا نه خبره فقط ؟ اگر بياد برنامه نويسيش فرق ميكنه ؟؟
> ٢ - ميشه با سي پلاس براي اندرويد برنامه نوشت ؟ اصلا اموزشي براش هست ؟


آره اومده البته نسخه نهایی نیست و مخصوص توسعه دهندگان هست و پاییز امسال به طور کامل منتشر میشه... نه خیر برنامه نویسیش هموم زبان جاواست ولی یه چیزای جدید داره...

----------


## rubiks.kde

دوستان واقعا بحث و گفت و گوی اندروید به حاشیه کشیده شده.

----------

